# sopportare?



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.
Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
Io ora sono un pò confusa. Ho pensato di buttarlo fuori di casa ma poi so che non riuscirei mai a farlo. In fondo è vero, ci vogliamo bene, stiamo bene insieme e non ci manca niente.
Ma è giusto sopportare questo suo vizio (che lui mette al pari del gioco d'azzardo)? Io non sono mai stata gelosa, non considero le sue "signorine" come concorrenti, non considero i suoi incontri nemmeno come tradimenti, ma un pochino questa cosa mi infastidisce.
Quindi? Sopporto?
Voi cosa fareste al mio posto?
Grazie a tutti coloro vorranno rispondere.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (6 Febbraio 2009)

....perchè pensi che non riusciresti mai a buttarlo fuori di casa....sinceramente....?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Perchè voglio stare con lui.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Perchè voglio stare con lui.


....a qualunque prezzo e condizione....?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

PIù o meno. E' quello che dovrei deciedere.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
> Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
> ...


 scusa, non so cosa siano le escort... si fanno pagare? sono incontri casuali o combinati?

cmunque, nessuno può giudicare o decidere per te, e dirti cosa faremmo al tuo posto non ti aiuterà.... 
posso solo chiederti come mai il sesso fra voi non va, se è cosa recente o antica, se per te è sempre stato con te anche con altri uomini, lui cosa ti dà.....


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Voi cosa fareste al mio posto?
> Grazie a tutti coloro vorranno rispondere.


Hai mai sentito parlare di castrazione chimica?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

le escort sono le prostitute di alto bordo, quelle di lusso per intenderci. Gli incontri sono casuali, in certi locali o in certi alberghi. Anche se secondo me possono diventare combinati.
Che il sesso tra noi non va è storia antica, come dici tu, e per me è sempre stato così, anche col mio uomo precedente.
Lui mi dà tutto quello che voglio e tutto quello di cui ho bisogno, però anche a qualcun'altra dà qualcosa, anche se lui lo paragona a due ore di palestra....


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> le escort sono le prostitute di alto bordo, quelle di lusso per intenderci. Gli incontri sono casuali, in certi locali o in certi alberghi. Anche se secondo me possono diventare combinati.
> Che il sesso tra noi non va è storia antica, come dici tu, e per me è sempre stato così, anche col mio uomo precedente.
> Lui mi dà tutto quello che voglio e tutto quello di cui ho bisogno, però anche a qualcun'altra dà qualcosa, anche se lui lo paragona a due ore di palestra....


Alisea... tira fuori l'orgoglio, fallo per te.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

quanti anni avete?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alisea, perchè secondo te il sesso nella tua vita non riveste grande importanza?
Lo leghi ad eventi del tuo passato, al carattere, o non hai mai incontrato la persona che ti facesse 'partire' dal punto di vista fisico?
Scusa se mi dilungo su queste domande, ma secondo me sono il fulcro del discorso.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Orgoglio? cosa centra l'orgoglio?

lui 45, io qualcuno di meno


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Orgoglio? cosa centra l'orgoglio?
> 
> lui 45, io qualcuno di meno



Cioè scusa, lui si tromba altre donne e tu lo accetti?!?!?!?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito parlare di castrazione chimica?


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Febbraio 2009)

le escort non sono solo prostitute di lusso
fungono anche da accompagnatrici x cene,serate nei locali e cose cosi e il sesso e' solo la ciliegina sulla torta del servizio e non vogliono propriamente 2 soldi
ora non fate  domande sul come faccio a saperlo dato che non potrei manco permettermele


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Non mi interessa molto il sesso, davvero, preferisco dare importanza ad altri aspetti psicologici dei rapporti. Con questo non dico che è del tutto assente, perchè mi rendo conto che altri invece investono moltissimo nel sesso, però non è una cosa che se manca...Oddio muoio! Capisci? Sono sempre stata così, credo sia prorpio carattere.


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non mi interessa molto il sesso, davvero, preferisco dare importanza ad altri aspetti psicologici dei rapporti. Con questo non dico che è del tutto assente, perchè mi rendo conto che altri invece investono moltissimo nel sesso, però non è una cosa che se manca...Oddio muoio! Capisci? Sono sempre stata così, credo sia prorpio carattere.



Vedi Alisea, il problema è che solitamente solo la donna è in grado di farne a meno... l'uomo invece proprio non può! Rimango dell'idea che in una coppia il sesso conti almeno al 50%.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.


E ti dice anche con chi va come lo fa cosa fa quanto spende?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

alex, a cena ci porta me, chiaro? Nei locali ci va solo a prenderle. Io le considero prostitute, visto che lui ci va solo per quello, chiaro?


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non mi interessa molto il sesso, davvero, preferisco dare importanza ad altri aspetti psicologici dei rapporti. Con questo non dico che è del tutto assente, perchè mi rendo conto che altri invece investono moltissimo nel sesso, però non è una cosa che se manca...Oddio muoio! Capisci? Sono sempre stata così, credo sia prorpio carattere.



...e sbagli!!






(scherzo, ma non troppo...)


----------



## ranatan (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> alex, a cena ci porta me, chiaro? Nei locali ci va solo a prenderle. Io le considero prostitute, visto che lui ci va solo per quello, chiaro?


Ciao Alisea. Ma perchè tuo marito ha voluto confessarti questa cosa?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e sbagli!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Quoto.


..intorno ai 40 si è carichi al massimo...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..intorno ai 40 si è carichi al massimo...


ehm...


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

si MK, me lo dice e adesso lo prendo anche sul serio.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Non siamo sposati e me l'ha sempre detto, solo che non gli credevo. Ora ho visto e ci credo.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vedi Alisea, il problema è che solitamente solo la donna è in grado di farne a meno... l'uomo invece proprio non può! Rimango dell'idea che in una coppia il sesso conti almeno al 50%.


 kid, vedi, io credo che nella MIA o nella TUA coppia il sesso conti!!
Il 50, 60, 80%!!!!
Dipende dai momenti magari.
Però... però per loro no...
Non so cosa farei, alisea, nei tuoi panni.
Sei adulta, non una ragazzina. Mi pare strano tu fino ad oggi non abbia mai consultato un sessuologo o simili. Ma avrai le tue ragioni.
Come quelle per cui oggi scrivi qui: avere l'avallo che quello che ti sugegrisce la tua testa e forse anche il tuo cuore, sia giusto.
Tu credi di dover e voler rimanere. Credi che ti ami e che lui ami te. Credi che quelle due ore siano solo palestra. 
Lo sai che lo credo anche io? 
I miei sentimenti mi porterebbero a dire al mio uomo che non voglio, che ho paura si innamori di una di queste donne, che non voglio pensarlo in quell'atto con una di loro, che vorrei trovasse anche questo bisogno appagato in me. Epperò mi rendo conto che alla fine è un equilibrio. E ogni coppia ha i propri equilibri..... 
Non so darti una risposta. Io lo accetterei, forse, di testa, ragionando su tutto quello che abbiamo nel rapporto e su quanto ci amiamo e su quello che  condividiamo che supera qualsiasi notte di sesso. Ma poi alla fine andrei fuori di testa dalla paura. 
Ti abbraccio e ti ascolto, se hai ancora voglia di parlare meglio di quello che senti.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> si MK, me lo dice e adesso lo prendo anche sul serio.


Quale spiegazione ti dà? Oltre al sesso ovviamente...


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ehm...


ma perchè? non è così?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma perchè? non è così?


Mica per tutti i quarantenni dai Iago...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> le escort sono le prostitute di alto bordo, quelle di lusso per intenderci. Gli incontri sono casuali, in certi locali o in certi alberghi. Anche se secondo me possono diventare combinati.
> Che il sesso tra noi non va è storia antica, come dici tu, e per me è sempre stato così, anche col mio uomo precedente.*
> Lui mi dà tutto quello che voglio e tutto quello di cui ho bisogno,* però anche a qualcun'altra dà qualcosa, anche se lui lo paragona a due ore di palestra....


io mi auguro sinceramente che tu stia scherzando.
nel caso, non vedo nessuna differenza tra il rapporto che avete tra voi con quello che ha con le escort.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non siamo sposati e me l'ha sempre detto, solo che non gli credevo. Ora ho visto e ci credo.



...e non avete figli?
..almeno vivete insieme?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande, bella risposta, mi hai spiegato esattamente. Con le parole giuste. Io e lui abbiamo tutto, ma prorpio TUTTO quello che c'è in una coppia, e anche il sesso, anche se è poco. E secondo me non è del tutto sbagliato che lui si "sfoghi" fisicamente dove io non posso arrivare ad accontentarlo. Viviamo insieme ormani da quasi dieci anni, non abbiamo figli (per carità, dio me ne scampi!) e non ne vogliamo, abbiamo una bellissima casa, i soldi non mancano, siamo due professionisti abbastanza affermati e impegnati e, asudem, io non devo supplicare o implorare attenzioni o supporto morale e materiale come fanno metà delle donne che conosco, perchè non ce n'è bisogno. Noi siamo veramente uniti. O non avrebbe potuto dirmi chiaramente una cosa del genere, capito?
Io devo solo capire se è giusto chiudere un occhio su una cosa che succede una volta al mese o no. 
Volete sapere come succede? Lui va al :::::::::, si guarda intorno, sceglie, ci fa 4 chiacchiere, salgono al 3° piano, si sfoga e stop.
C'è chi trova soddisfazione in un'ora di sauna e chi in una di shopping. che differenza c'è?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> C'è chi trova soddisfazione in un'ora di sauna e chi in una di shopping. che differenza c'è?


C'è differenza Alisea. Perché niente figli?


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

*programma per questa sera*

-aperitvo leggermente alcoolico
-cenetta già preparata con le tue manine
-tavola apparecchiata con stile e candele
-vestitino particolare (nero scollato) 
-completino intimo nuovo con tanto di autoreggenti
-filmettino sul divano (non necessariamente porno)


...fai la tigre...e vedrai se non risolvi il problema


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Non ci piacciono i bambini. Semplicemente.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non ci piacciono i bambini. Semplicemente.


Capisco. E il sesso perché non ti piace?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Grande, bella risposta, mi hai spiegato esattamente. Con le parole giuste. Io e lui abbiamo tutto, ma prorpio TUTTO quello che c'è in una coppia, e anche il sesso, anche se è poco. E secondo me non è del tutto sbagliato che lui si "sfoghi" fisicamente dove io non posso arrivare ad accontentarlo. Viviamo insieme ormani da quasi dieci anni, non abbiamo figli (per carità, dio me ne scampi!) e non ne vogliamo, abbiamo una bellissima casa, i soldi non mancano, siamo due professionisti abbastanza affermati e impegnati e, asudem, io non devo supplicare o implorare attenzioni o supporto morale e materiale come fanno metà delle donne che conosco, perchè non ce n'è bisogno. Noi siamo veramente uniti. O non avrebbe potuto dirmi chiaramente una cosa del genere, capito?
> Io devo solo capire se è giusto chiudere un occhio su una cosa che succede una volta al mese o no.
> Volete sapere come succede? Lui va al :::::::::, si guarda intorno, sceglie, ci fa 4 chiacchiere, salgono al 3° piano, si sfoga e stop.
> C'è chi trova soddisfazione in un'ora di sauna e chi in una di shopping. che differenza c'è?


 se non ci fosse differenza non saresti qui a parlarne...


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

iago, a volte succede così. Ma dopo il filmettino.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai a che ora rientriamo alla sera? Mai prima delle 2 del mattino. 
Scusate il gioco di parole.


----------



## ranatan (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Grande, bella risposta, mi hai spiegato esattamente. Con le parole giuste. Io e lui abbiamo tutto, ma prorpio TUTTO quello che c'è in una coppia, e anche il sesso, anche se è poco. E secondo me non è del tutto sbagliato che lui si "sfoghi" fisicamente dove io non posso arrivare ad accontentarlo. Viviamo insieme ormani da quasi dieci anni, non abbiamo figli (per carità, dio me ne scampi!) e non ne vogliamo, abbiamo una bellissima casa, i soldi non mancano, siamo due professionisti abbastanza affermati e impegnati e, asudem, io non devo supplicare o implorare attenzioni o supporto morale e materiale come fanno metà delle donne che conosco, perchè non ce n'è bisogno. Noi siamo veramente uniti. O non avrebbe potuto dirmi chiaramente una cosa del genere, capito?
> Io devo solo capire se è giusto chiudere un occhio su una cosa che succede una volta al mese o no.
> Volete sapere come succede? Lui va al :::::::::, si guarda intorno, sceglie, ci fa 4 chiacchiere, salgono al 3° piano, si sfoga e stop.
> C'è chi trova soddisfazione in un'ora di sauna e chi in una di shopping. che differenza c'è?


Ma non si tratta di essere giusto o meno, giusto per chi poi?...devi vedere se riesci ad accettare la cosa con serenità e se saresti in grado di continuare la vostra bella ed appagante vita anche sapendo che lui una volta ogni tanto paga una donna per farci sesso.
Per quel che riguarda andare a correre, fare shopping o andare a giocare a calcetto piuttosto che andare al bar a rimorchiare...scusa ma un pò di differenza c'è di certo


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Non è che non mi piace, non l'ho mai ritenuto così eccezzzzionale da perderci la testa. Sia ben inteso che non sono frigida ok? Ma non lo ritengo così importante. 
La differenza Grande è che infatti sono qui a cercare di capire.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> iago, a volte succede così. Ma dopo il filmettino.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..dopo il filmettino fai il ghiro??

e no, devi fare la tigre!!


(sei stufa di fare l'amore con lui? sogni altri uomini?)


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..dopo il filmettino fai il ghiro??
> 
> e no, devi fare la tigre!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


...non mi sto proponendo MK...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> le escort sono le prostitute di alto bordo, quelle di lusso per intenderci. Gli incontri sono casuali, in certi locali o in certi alberghi. Anche se secondo me possono diventare combinati.
> Che il sesso tra noi non va è storia antica, come dici tu, e per me è sempre stato così, anche col mio uomo precedente.
> Lui mi dà tutto quello che voglio e tutto quello di cui ho bisogno, però anche a qualcun'altra dà qualcosa, anche se lui lo paragona a due ore di palestra....


Alisea, ma chè casuali, gli incontri sono combinati....o contattando l'agenzia o la escort stessa....a meno che non vai in un club dove sai per certo di poterle trovare!!!!

Scusami tanto, io nn so se sia giusto perdonare questo vizietto(io sinceramente, manderei a calci in culo anche chi gioca d'azzardo).....ma nn è proprio alla stregua di un giocatore lui.....

e comunque io perderei nettamente la stima in un uomo che paga, per giunta soldoni(influendo oltretutto sul budget familiare), per portarsi a letto una donna!!!!!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non mi sto proponendo MK...




















   beh che ci sarebbe di male... lo so lo so... è che ci avevo pensato anch'io. Non a propormi eh ...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> e comunque io perderei nettamente la stima in un uomo che paga, per giunta soldoni(influendo oltretutto sul budget familiare), per portarsi a letto una donna!!!!!


Quoto.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan, giusto concedere al partner di fare qualcosa che gli procura piacere, come un marito concede alla moglie di spendere 1000 euro in una volta sola, capisci? Finisce lì.
Non vedo tanta differenza tra un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare sesso e un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare una partita a squash....alla fine.
Credo sia questione di morale alla fine, ma io non so cosa fare.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Ranatan, giusto concedere al partner di fare qualcosa che gli procura piacere, come un marito concede alla moglie di spendere 1000 euro in una volta sola, capisci? Finisce lì.
> Non vedo tanta differenza tra un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare sesso e un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare una partita a squash....alla fine.
> Credo sia questione di morale alla fine, ma io non so cosa fare.


Se lo facessi tu il tuo compagno cosa direbbe?


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> beh che ci sarebbe di male... lo so lo so... è che ci avevo pensato anch'io. Non a propormi eh ...


...nulla di male...
una gran fatica...ma se per una buona e giusta causa.....


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se lo facessi tu il tuo compagno cosa direbbe?




-cara, come sei sudata...sei andata a correre al parco??


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Che mi soddisferebbe volentieri lui, credo.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Dai ragazzi, non scherziamo! Iago io non sono stufa di fare la'more con lui, a me non interessa. E' più chiaro così? E quindi non vedo perchè negargli una cosa che invece a lui piace, che incide si sul bilancio famigliare anche se in maniera marginale (forse spendo di più io in borse e scarpe tutto sommato!) ma che gli concedo visto che lo amo. Come lui concede a me una marea di cose che mi piacciono.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi, non scherziamo! Iago io non sono stufa di fare la'more con lui, a me non interessa. E' più chiaro così? E quindi non vedo perchè negargli una cosa che invece a lui piace, che incide si sul bilancio famigliare anche se in maniera marginale (forse spendo di più io in borse e scarpe tutto sommato!) ma che gli concedo visto che lo amo. Come lui concede a me una marea di cose che mi piacciono.




















   ma è sempre stato così? Sempre stata disinteressata?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Ranatan, giusto concedere al partner di fare qualcosa che gli procura piacere, come un marito concede alla moglie di spendere 1000 euro in una volta sola, capisci? Finisce lì.
> Non vedo tanta differenza tra *un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare sesso *e un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare una partita a squash....alla fine.
> Credo sia questione di morale alla fine, ma io non so cosa fare.


Oh siiiiiiiii.....

Il primo è uno sfigato, che paga anche per tradirti...che poi tu ne dica che non è un tradimento....quella è un'altra storia....

Il secono si tiene in forma!!!!

Io come donna, mi sentirei doppiamente svilita!!!!


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Dai ragazzi, non scherziamo! Iago io non sono stufa di fare la'more con lui, a me non interessa.* E' più chiaro così?* E quindi non vedo perchè negargli una cosa che invece a lui piace, che incide si sul bilancio famigliare anche se in maniera marginale (forse spendo di più io in borse e scarpe tutto sommato!) ma che gli concedo visto che lo amo. Come lui concede a me una marea di cose che mi piacciono.


Chiarissimo, molto probabilmente, al posto di tuo marito me ne sarei già andato, e quindi alla luce di quel che ho capito, credo che tra voi problemi non ce ne siano...
tutt appost!

( e vi ammiro anche!)


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Si MK, abbastanza. 

Confu, se fosse sfigato andrebbe con quelle da 30€ di strada o non ci andrebbe per niente, non trovi? Svilita? Svilita per cosa? perchè rispetta come sono fatta trovando un'alternativa invece che sbattermi sul letto e farlo lo stesso anche se non voglio o raccontandomii un fottìo di palle perchè si scopa la miamigliore amica?? Svilita per cosa???


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non è che non mi piace, non l'ho mai ritenuto così eccezzzzionale da perderci la testa. Sia ben inteso che non sono frigida ok? Ma non lo ritengo così importante.
> La differenza Grande è che infatti sono qui a cercare di capire.


 scusa se mi permetto, ma secondo te cosa gli dà in più una notte al mese con una professionista di quella notte al mese in cui ti concedi tu?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Si MK, abbastanza.
> 
> Confu, se fosse sfigato andrebbe con quelle da 30€ di strada o non ci andrebbe per niente, non trovi? Svilita? Svilita per cosa? perchè rispetta come sono fatta trovando un'alternativa invece che sbattermi sul letto e farlo lo stesso anche se non voglio o raccontandomii un fottìo di palle perchè si scopa la miamigliore amica?? Svilita per cosa???


Scusa Alisea abbiamo una concezione diversa dell'amore... ma se a te va bene così, ok.

ps e si innamorasse di una escort prima o poi?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Ranatan, giusto concedere al partner di fare qualcosa che gli procura piacere, come un marito concede alla moglie di spendere 1000 euro in una volta sola, capisci? Finisce lì.
> Non vedo tanta differenza tra un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare sesso e un uomo sudato perchè ha pagato per fare una partita a squash....alla fine.
> Credo sia questione di morale alla fine, ma io non so cosa fare.


 se fosse solo una questione morale sua personale (es gioca d'azzardo ma coi soldi suoi) non saresti qui.
secondo me incide su di te.... forse perchè hai timore di perderlo e di perderne la complicità o perchè ritieni che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato.
Sei abbastanza inteligente e razionale e lucida da capire che il problema è interno tuo, rispetto a questa cosa, e non di cosa crede la gente o la morale!


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

L'ho detto, si sfoga. 3/4/5 volte. Con me no.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Meglio*

il gioco d'azzardo o la escort? Mah...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Oh siiiiiiiii.....
> 
> Il primo è uno sfigato, che paga anche per tradirti...che poi tu ne dica che non è un tradimento....quella è un'altra storia....
> 
> ...


perchè facciamo passare la valutazione del nostro corpo per il suo apprezzamento e il sesso come segno di quell'apprezzamento.
Ci vendiamo un pò anche noi.
Concediamo il sesso (che ci paice ma non è il fulcro per una donna) in cambio del sapere che lui lo vuole fare con noi e solo con noi.
Per me alisea sta oltre. Però questo oltre è terra oscura e ancora da capirci se è buona o male...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè facciamo passare la valutazione del nostro corpo per il suo apprezzamento e il sesso come segno di quell'apprezzamento.
> Ci vendiamo un pò anche noi.
> Concediamo il sesso (che ci paice ma non è il fulcro per una donna) in cambio del sapere che lui lo vuole fare con noi e solo con noi.
> Per me alisea sta oltre.


Concediamo il sesso?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se fosse solo una questione morale sua personale (es gioca d'azzardo ma coi soldi suoi) non saresti qui.
> secondo me incide su di te.... forse perchè hai timore di perderlo e di perderne la complicità o perchè ritieni che ci sia qualcosa di sbagliato.
> Sei abbastanza inteligente e razionale e lucida da capire che il problema è interno tuo, rispetto a questa cosa, e non di cosa crede la gente o la morale!


Si, il timore di perderlo si sta facendo largo dentro di me, lo ammetto, ma non la sua complicità, quella è davvero a mille, ma è proprio la questione morale che mi punzecchia....morale mia, intendiamoci.


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> il gioco d'azzardo o la escort? Mah...


... ne manca solo uno per essere perfetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e poi e' completo.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Concediamo il sesso?


 sapevo che avrei generato questo tipo di commenti. 
purtroppo mi è difficile essere più chiara. 
Il sesso ci piace (almeno a me, poi dipende) ma oggettivamente lo faremmo così tanto col nostro uomo se non anche perchè sappiamo che a lui piace e gli piaciamo noi e con noi vuole farlo? 
Non so se sono stata più chiara.... temo di no.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> L'ho detto, si sfoga. 3/4/5 volte. Con me no.


 e perchè una escort e non una della strada? solo eprchè può permetterselo?


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sapevo che avrei generato questo tipo di commenti.
> purtroppo mi è difficile essere più chiara.
> Il sesso ci piace (almeno a me, poi dipende) ma oggettivamente *lo faremmo così tanto col nostro uomo se non anche perchè sappiamo che a lui piace e gli piaciamo noi e con noi vuole farlo? *
> Non so se sono stata più chiara.... temo di no.


Desidero se sono desiderata, sì ci sta.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Si, il timore di perderlo si sta facendo largo dentro di me, lo ammetto, ma non la sua complicità, quella è davvero a mille, ma* è proprio la questione morale che mi punzecchia....morale mia, intendiamoci*.


 me lo spiegheresti meglio, per favore?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Si MK, abbastanza.
> 
> Confu, se fosse sfigato andrebbe con quelle da 30€ di strada o non ci andrebbe per niente, non trovi? Svilita? Svilita per cosa? perchè rispetta come sono fatta trovando un'alternativa invece che sbattermi sul letto e farlo lo stesso anche se non voglio o raccontandomii un fottìo di palle perchè si scopa la miamigliore amica?? Svilita per cosa???


NO!!!

Perchè se il budget me lo consente vado con una ****.....e non con una da 30€ che probabilmente coincide con una prostituta di 70 anni o con una non tanto bella e molto meno sicura a livello sanitario di una escort....visto che ci sono.....scelgo il meglio della categoria!!!!

Insomma....ho i soldi, mi piace vincere facile!!!!

Strano concetto di rispetto il tuo!!!!
una persona che ti rispetta...non ti tradisce, non si fà nè la tua migliore amica, nè la escort...

tira fuori le palle e risolve i suoi problemi con te....ma non credo che anche tu lo rispetti un granchè....

Scusa se te lo dico, ma ha ragione Iago, io una persona nn interessata ad avere rapporti sessuali con me, la lascio....anche quella per me è una grossa mancanza di rispetto...poichè lo considero indicativo di qualcosa che non và nel rapporto!!!!


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ne manca solo uno per essere perfetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti...


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande, la pensi così anche tu vero? Mi capisci troppo bene! La nostra società dà troppa importanza al rapporto fisico, a discapito di quello psicologico. Ma io preferisco essere apprezzata perchè so cucinare o so fare determinate cose per gli altri (tutti) piuttosto che essere amata perchè so fare grandi pom....ni. Scusate eh, ma così si che mi sentirei svlilita!!


----------



## Old oscar (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
> Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
> ...


la maggioranza degli uomini sposati da un po' di anni desidera avere rapporti sessuali con un'altra donna che nn sia sua moglie. 
Di solito risolve la cosa masturbandosi e sognando di averli ( magari con un filmino porno o guardando foto su internet ). Alcuni si stufano di fare questa pratica e trovano il coraggio di cercare una donna vera.

non è questione di sopportare, ma di accettare. 
Accetta la natura di tuo marito e vivi felice fregandotene di tutti quelli che ti dicono che devi reagire, che devi farti valere, che devi risolvere il " problema ". 

Non c'è alcun problema da risolvere. Quella di tuo marito è la natura di qualsiasi uomo. Lui ha solamente avuto il coraggio di assecondarla.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Grande, la pensi così anche tu vero? Mi capisci troppo bene! La nostra società dà troppa importanza al rapporto fisico, a discapito di quello psicologico. Ma io preferisco essere apprezzata perchè so cucinare o so fare determinate cose per gli altri (tutti) piuttosto che essere amata perchè so fare grandi pom....ni. Scusate eh, ma così si che mi sentirei svlilita!!




















   Alisea ma il sesso dovrebbe essere un piacere anche e soprattutto per te.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la maggioranza degli uomini sposati da un po' di anni desidera avere rapporti sessuali con un'altra donna che nn sia sua moglie.
> Di solito risolve la cosa masturbandosi e sognando di averli ( magari con un filmino porno o guardando foto su internet ). Alcuni si stufano di fare questa pratica e trovano il coraggio di cercare una donna vera.
> 
> non è questione di sopportare, ma di accettare.
> ...




















  azz ma da soli senza la badante proprio non riuscite a stare? Scusa Oscar ma quando ci vuole ci vuole eh...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè facciamo passare la valutazione del nostro corpo per il suo apprezzamento e il sesso come segno di quell'apprezzamento.
> Ci vendiamo un pò anche noi.
> Concediamo il sesso (che ci paice ma non è il fulcro per una donna) in cambio del sapere che lui lo vuole fare con noi e solo con noi.
> Per me alisea sta oltre. Però questo oltre è terra oscura e ancora da capirci se è buona o male...


Ma assolutamente no....

Se manca la componente attrattivo sessuale....manca una parte del rapporto....

Così se manca quella mentale...

per me, le cose stanno in equilibrio....

Ora, io posso capire, che la prima si affievolisca a favore della seconda....dopo molti anni....
Ma che invece, lei dica che è sempre stato così....è, per me, inaccettabile e gravissimo!!!!!


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> NO!!!
> 
> Perchè se il budget me lo consente vado con una ****.....e non con una da 30€ che probabilmente coincide con una prostituta di 70 anni o con una non tanto bella e molto meno sicura a livello sanitario di una escort....visto che ci sono.....scelgo il meglio della categoria!!!!
> 
> ...


Cosa c'è di male a scegliere il meglio se ce lo si può permettere??? Il rispetto è una cosa soggettiva, non credi confu?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alisea ma il sesso dovrebbe essere un piacere anche e soprattutto per te.


 
MK, per me anche il piacere è soggettivo. 
Io provo piacere con una foglia di ortica sulle gengive, a te piace la salvia. O sbaglio????


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> MK, per me anche il piacere è soggettivo.
> Io provo piacere con una foglia di sulle gengive, a te piace la salvia. O sbaglio????


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la maggioranza degli uomini sposati da un po' di anni desidera avere rapporti sessuali con un'altra donna che nn sia sua moglie.
> Di solito risolve la cosa masturbandosi e sognando di averli ( magari con un filmino porno o guardando foto su internet ). Alcuni si stufano di fare questa pratica e trovano il coraggio di cercare una donna vera.
> 
> non è questione di sopportare, ma di accettare.
> ...


non è questione di sopportare, ma di accettare. 
Grazie Oscar, finalmente uno che capisce di cosa sto parlando. 
Dovrei anche apprezzare la sua sincerità, vero?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di male a scegliere il meglio se ce lo si può permettere??? Il rispetto è una cosa soggettiva, non credi confu?


Mi ha chiesto tu se uno sfigato nn sarebbe andato con una da 30€....è ti ho risposto di no, motivandotelo!!!!

Il rispetto è sicuramente una cosa soggettiva, ma si poggia su basi canoniche....di conseguenza non puoi cercare di far passare il tuo rapporto come normale.....

anche perchè credo, che qualcosa che non vada ci sia da entrambe le parti!!!!

Quello di Grande, non credo sia un consenso alla tua idea...ma un evidenziare che al momento neanche tu sai definire se questa visione di rapporto sia positiva, negativa...o non ti crei davvero problemi!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


ti tengo la mano?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no....
> 
> Se manca la componente attrattivo sessuale....manca una parte del rapporto....
> 
> ...


 
Ma perchè??? PERCHE'????
Io non vado a letto con mio fratello, eppure abbiamo un fortissimo legame.
Le cose stanno in equilibrio se sono eque da tutte e due le parti, è una legge fisica no? E siccome è sempre stato così lui mi ha accettata e mi ama per come sono....o è meglio fingere e poi scoprire che abbiamo vissuto una relazione che nn volevamo e buttiamo tutto nel cesso??
Dai, per favore, cerchiamo di essere onesti.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Ma perchè??? PERCHE'????
> Io non vado a letto con mio fratello, eppure abbiamo un fortissimo legame.
> Le cose stanno in equilibrio se sono eque da tutte e due le parti, è una legge fisica no? E siccome è sempre stato così lui mi ha accettata e mi ama per come sono....o è meglio fingere e poi scoprire che abbiamo vissuto una relazione che nn volevamo e buttiamo tutto nel cesso??
> Dai, per favore, cerchiamo di essere onesti.


Alisea i tuoi rapporti sentimentali sono sempre stati così?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Ma perchè??? PERCHE'????
> Io non vado a letto con mio fratello, eppure abbiamo un fortissimo legame.
> Le cose stanno in equilibrio se sono eque da tutte e due le parti, è una legge fisica no? E siccome è sempre stato così lui mi ha accettata e mi ama per come sono....o è meglio fingere e poi scoprire che abbiamo vissuto una relazione che nn volevamo e buttiamo tutto nel cesso??
> Dai, per favore, cerchiamo di essere onesti.


Lo capisci che sono due legami di natura diversa????

questo è quello che non ti è chiaro....se entri qua dentro a chiedere vuol dire che dentro di te qualcosa già non và....

eppure, tu paragoni tuo maito a tuo fratello!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E ti sembra normale?
Onesto da parte tua sarebbe dire: _non amo più mio marito, provo un grande affetto....e ne sono dipendente...per cui accetto che lui vada a prostitute!!!!_

Almeno su questa verità ci puoi lavorare.....ma non è comunque normalità....soffrite di dipendenze entrambi....

solo, che le sue....una motivazione ce l'hanno....e la tua?

Posso chiederti quanti anni hai, e da quanto siete sposati?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Oh siiiiiiiii.....
> 
> Il primo è uno sfigato, che paga anche per tradirti...che poi tu ne dica che non è un tradimento....quella è un'altra storia....
> 
> ...





alisea ha detto:


> Si MK, abbastanza.
> 
> Confu, se fosse sfigato andrebbe con quelle da 30€ di strada o non ci andrebbe per niente, non trovi? Svilita? Svilita per cosa? perchè rispetta come sono fatta trovando un'alternativa invece che sbattermi sul letto e farlo lo stesso anche se non voglio o raccontandomii un fottìo di palle perchè si scopa la miamigliore amica?? Svilita per cosa???





Confù ha detto:


> NO!!!
> 
> Perchè se il budget me lo consente vado con una ****.....e non con una da 30€ che probabilmente coincide con una prostituta di 70 anni o con una non tanto bella e molto meno sicura a livello sanitario di una escort....visto che ci sono.....scelgo il meglio della categoria!!!!
> 
> ...





alisea ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di male a scegliere il meglio se ce lo si può permettere??? Il rispetto è una cosa soggettiva, non credi confu?[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> alisea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi sembra chiaro che la comprensione dell'italiano sia difficile per alcuni...
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> alisea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cosa c'è di male a scegliere il meglio se ce lo si può permettere??? Il rispetto è una cosa soggettiva, non credi confu?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> alisea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dai su non ti arrabbiare, si discute eh...
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

è inutile discutere.
Contenta lei contenti tutti.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è inutile discutere.
> Contenta lei contenti tutti.



Asu, tu e Emme avete ragione....

è inutile discutere...ma se la storia è contenta lei contenti tutti....che ci potrebbe anche stare, perchè è entrata qui a chiedere pareri e a far passare la sua storia per normale?

Se io sono così sicura dei fatti miei, e la cosa non mi crea problemi....neanche me lo chiedo se sopprtare o meno...lo faccio e basta, tanto non è un problema!!!

è questo che non capisco!!!!


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Io sto solo cercando di capire confu, non sto nè cercando di far passare la mia storia per normale, nè sto cercando di convincere voi che lo sia.
Cercare di capire.
Tu stai cercando di capire? Mi attacchi, ti pavoneggi (e vorrei sapere dove l'hai presa la laurea in letteratura...cepu?), non accetti che le altre persone abbiano una visione delle cose diversa dalla tua, offendi.... nn so, vedi tu.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2009)

*mah...*

Da tempo sono presenza silenziosa, ma stante che in questo periodo il resto dello staff é molto impegnato e che per un caso particolare ci può stare un intervento mirato, mi permetto di commentare il tuo post, trattandolo a monte della discussione, e solo sul tuo concetto d'entrata.
La tua relazione sembra andare sui binari della reciproca liberalità e concessione, perché voi siete il noi unicum e tutto quello che sta fuori é sempre e comunque estraneo e ininfluente nella coppia! Questo vale sempre se TU e LUI siete davvero complici quanto sostieni sempre che, questa complicità denunciata, non abbia invece qualche falla.



alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.Ti ha solo detto quello che una complicità totale presumerebbe.
> Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.Rifletti, la presa d'atto che la cosa era REALE ti ha fatto valutare diversamente la questione.
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.Questosignifica solo che ha donne molto belle, probabilmente preparate culturalmente e con le quali il sesso "dovrebbe" essere la sola motivazione,ma la certezzanon la si avrà mai...
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.Alla vostra vita no,ma neppure ai suoi sfizi che non possono esseresolo di natura sessualmercenaria ma contemplano anche una cena,un'uscita serale etc... e che sia sempre diverso il soggetto e l'opportunità di frequentazione é una presunzione non una certezzache comunque non avrebbe convenienza a dichiarare.
> ...


Forse quello che in realtà vorresti é che lui, nonostante la tiepidezza del vostro sesso, non avesse bisogno di sesso esterno, o che il sesso che ha fuori fosse "controllabile".... posso osare un esempio noto? Ti vedrei bene come una Pompadour che dopo un periodo di grande idillio con Re Sole, si preoccupava in prima persona di procurarle al Re le amanti fresche e graziose, proprio il solo sesso... perché diceva che se le selezionava lei sapeva quello che gli avrebbero dato e quello che NON avrebbero mai potuto dargli. Ma oggi difficile avere questo ruolo perché le "escort" sono professioniste e.... qualche volta sanno essere in proprio anche un po' "etere".....
Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Io sto solo cercando di capire confu, non sto nè cercando di far passare la mia storia per normale, nè sto cercando di convincere voi che lo sia.
> Cercare di capire.
> Tu stai cercando di capire? Mi attacchi, ti pavoneggi (e vorrei sapere dove l'hai presa la laurea in letteratura..*.cepu*?), non accetti che le altre persone abbiano una visione delle cose diversa dalla tua, offendi.... nn so, vedi tu.


Lettere...laurea in lettere(La dicitura letteratura è scorretta)....visto che fai anche l'erudita della situazione!!!!!


almeno io non offendo!!!!  e ringrazia che nn ti segnalo, perchè aldilà dell'attacco non sei riuscita a leggere altro (neanche le domande che ti ho fatto)...

Un'ultima cosa, mi sono pavoneggiata, come dici tu,....dopo che hai cercato di farmi passare per ignorante!!!!


La laurea di cepu....io non potevo permettemela, costa troppo(e non siamo tutti come te) e soprattutto, vale poco....per quanto mi riguarda
Il mio ateneo: è di tutto rispetto!!!!!


----------



## Old blondie (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
> *Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.*
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e *che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene,* anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
> ...


Ho alcuni dubbi su delle cose che dici...
Tu dici che fra te e il tuo uomo c'è un rapporto unico, immagino ci sia molta affinità e complicità...
mi chiedo...lui ti ha sempre detto che va con escort e tu pensavi scherzasse....
mi chiedo...vivete insieme? come potevi non accorgerti che va con escort? dalla prima volta che "scherzava", non ti sei mai chiesta se lo fa davvero?
mi chiedo come sia possibile che in un rapporto tanto complice...questo dubbio sia diventata conferma adesso....perchè non lo sapevi prima e da subito?

e poi quando dici: "Il sesso fra noi non è il massimo, grazie alle escort lui EVITA DI ANDARSENE"
forse è questo il punto.
Non tanto la moralità. (credo).
Se non ci fossero le escort, neanche questa grande rapporto d'amore lo legherebbe....
e allora mi chiedo...ma è veramente amore?
perchè non gli "basti"?
non so se mi spiego...ma forse è questo quello che ti fa giungere qui...


----------



## Old oscar (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> non è questione di sopportare, ma di accettare.
> Grazie Oscar, finalmente uno che capisce di cosa sto parlando.
> Dovrei anche apprezzare la sua sincerità, vero?


la maggioranza delle donne ha un marito che fa quello che fa il tuo. 
Lui ( il tuo ) te lo ha detto,
le altre ( le mogli della maggioranza degli uomini ) o non lo sa, e vive in una favola, o non lo vuole sapere, e si convince di aver trovato " l'eccezione ". Ma di casi fuori dalla " norma " ce ne sono davvero pochi.


sta a te apprezzare o meno la sua sicerità, forse era meglio non dirti nulla e vivere in pace. Forse non ha saputo sopportare il peso del segreto, non so.....


----------



## Old oscar (6 Febbraio 2009)

il mondo è pieno di mogli fiere della fedeltà dei loro mariti ( che sistematicamente le tradiscono ) 

Beate loro, che vivono nelle favole.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Hai fatto domande a cui avevo già risposto.
E non do seguito alla tua risposta perchè non voglio farti fare una brutta figura.


----------



## Old thai (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vedi Alisea, il problema è che solitamente solo la donna è in grado di farne a meno... l'uomo invece proprio non può! Rimango dell'idea che in una coppia il sesso conti almeno al 50%.



quoto.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> Ho alcuni dubbi su delle cose che dici...
> Tu dici che fra te e il tuo uomo c'è un rapporto unico, immagino ci sia molta affinità e complicità...
> mi chiedo...lui ti ha sempre detto che va con escort e tu pensavi scherzasse....
> mi chiedo...vivete insieme? come potevi non accorgerti che va con escort? dalla prima volta che "scherzava", non ti sei mai chiesta se lo fa davvero?
> ...


blondie, viviamo insieme da quasi 11 anni ma è solo negli ultimi due anni circa che ha rinunciato ad accendere in me una passione che non c'è. Quando ho detto evita di andarsene mi sono espressa male, so per certo che non resta solo perchè gli ho....diciamo...."dato il permesso" di andare con le escort, ma mi ama, mi ama davvero. Le necessità fisiche però rimangono. E' per questo che sono qui. Nè per morale, nè per litigare. Per capire se è giusto o no.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

*ot*

Bentornata bruja!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Io sto solo cercando di capire confu, non sto nè cercando di far passare la mia storia per normale, nè sto cercando di convincere voi che lo sia.
> Cercare di capire.
> Tu stai cercando di capire? Mi attacchi, ti pavoneggi (*e vorrei sapere dove l'hai* *presa la laurea in letteratura...cepu?)*, non accetti che le altre persone abbiano una visione delle cose diversa dalla tua, offendi.... nn so, vedi tu.


non c'è bisogno di essere offensiva


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da tempo sono presenza silenziosa, ma stante che in questo periodo il resto dello staff é molto impegnato e che per un caso particolare ci può stare un intervento mirato, mi permetto di commentare il tuo post, trattandolo a monte della discussione, e solo sul tuo concetto d'entrata.
> La tua relazione sembra andare sui binari della reciproca liberalità e concessione, perché voi siete il noi unicum e tutto quello che sta fuori é sempre e comunque estraneo e ininfluente nella coppia! Questo vale sempre se TU e LUI siete davvero complici quanto sostieni sempre che, questa complicità denunciata, non abbia invece qualche falla.
> 
> 
> ...


In fondo forse hai ragione Bruja, non lo posso controllare da quel punto di vista, o forse sono un pò gelosa....no, invidiosa è la parola giusta. Vorrei dargli io quello che cerca fuori, ma non ci riesco. E' più forte di me.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno di essere offensiva


 
Non ho cominciato io.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non ho cominciato io.



questo è tutto da vedere....non mi pare ti abbia offeso!!!!


Grazie Asu....

e Ciao Bruja!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Non ho cominciato io.


gne gne gne


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da tempo sono presenza silenziosa, ma stante che in questo periodo il resto dello staff é molto impegnato e che per un caso particolare ci può stare un intervento mirato, mi permetto di commentare il tuo post, trattandolo a monte della discussione, e solo sul tuo concetto d'entrata.
> La tua relazione sembra andare sui binari della reciproca liberalità e concessione, perché voi siete il noi unicum e tutto quello che sta fuori é sempre e comunque estraneo e ininfluente nella coppia! Questo vale sempre se TU e LUI siete davvero complici quanto sostieni sempre che, questa complicità denunciata, non abbia invece qualche falla.
> 
> 
> ...



FINALMENTE


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Grande, la pensi così anche tu vero? Mi capisci troppo bene! La nostra società dà troppa importanza al rapporto fisico, a discapito di quello psicologico. Ma io preferisco essere apprezzata perchè so cucinare o so fare determinate cose per gli altri (tutti) piuttosto che essere amata perchè so fare grandi pom....ni. Scusate eh, ma così si che mi sentirei svlilita!!


 ti capisco, ma non riesco a pensarla così perchè per me il sesso è importante e l'apprezzamento dell'altro per me passa anche per il fisico.
Però comprendo che non debba essere così per tutti.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alisea ma il sesso *dovrebbe* essere un piacere anche e soprattutto per te.


 io userei POTREBBE.... non è che se va bene per noi va bene per tutti.... la chiarezza con l'altro e con se stessi è già una gran cosa!


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gne gne gne


 





     e sarebbe un posto serio questo? 
Penso che confu sappia difendersi da sola, non ha bisogno dell'avvocato.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io userei POTREBBE.... non è che se va bene per noi va bene per tutti.... la chiarezza con l'altro e con se stessi è già una gran cosa!


Ma per me è naturale quando si ama una persona... non capisco come si possa amare senza desiderio. Voler bene sì ma amare... comunque ognuno vive e pensa come vuole, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> In fondo forse hai ragione Bruja, non lo posso controllare da quel punto di vista, o forse sono un pò gelosa....no, invidiosa è la parola giusta. Vorrei dargli io quello che cerca fuori, ma non ci riesco. E' più forte di me.


Prima di tutto: 
Bentornata Bruja!

Poi:
Se tu riesci ad avere un'apertura mentale tale da accettare che tuo marito si sfoghi al di fuori, ma senti che il rapporto puramente "umano" è forte, penso che la cosa non possa portare male più di tanto. Sono perplesso, però, perchè mi viene da pensare che la tua accettazione di questo fatto sia solo strumentale al tenere tuo marito con te, e quindi che sotto sotto, magari, forse senza che nemmeno tu te ne renda conto, il pensiero ti logori.
Trovare equilibrio in una situazione di questo genere non è certo facile, ma so di coppie nate già con una seria limitazione fisica di lui (paraplegico e impotente) che si portano avanti egregiamente da parecchi anni con lei che ogni tanto si sollazza sessualmente con un amico di famiglia col benestare del marito.
Non ho letto tutto il 3d, e magari qualcuno te l'ha già chiesto: la tua distanza dal sesso è per caso dovuta a traumi? Se fosse semplicemente fisiologica, "di costituzione" vabbè, ma se all'origine ci fosse un trauma forse potresti superarlo mettendoti nelle mani di un consulente in gamba.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma per me è naturale quando si ama una persona... non capisco come si possa amare senza desiderio. Voler bene sì ma amare... comunque ognuno vive e pensa come vuole, ci mancherebbe...


Io ti quoto!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma per me è naturale quando si ama una persona... non capisco come si possa amare senza desiderio. Voler bene sì ma amare... comunque ognuno vive e pensa come vuole, ci mancherebbe...


te l'ho già chiesto una volt e non mi hai risposto: secondo te allora o si tromba o non esiste spazio per l'amore?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è inutile discutere.
> Contenta lei contenti tutti.


 ma lei non è contenta....


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> te l'ho già chiesto una volt e non mi hai risposto: secondo te allora o si tromba o non esiste spazio per l'amore?


Parlavo di fare l'amore Alce, trombare è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Io sto solo cercando di capire confu, non sto nè cercando di far passare la mia storia per normale, nè sto cercando di convincere voi che lo sia.
> Cercare di capire.
> Tu stai cercando di capire? Mi attacchi, ti pavoneggi (e vorrei sapere dove l'hai presa la laurea in letteratura...cepu?), non accetti che le altre persone abbiano una visione delle cose diversa dalla tua, offendi.... nn so, vedi tu.


 no, alisea, non è così.
A parte la preparazione di Confù che non hai il diritto di mettere in discussione, devi pure capire che per noi non è facile arrivare a metterci nei tuoi panni. E che Confù tramite le sue opinioni ti passa la sua esperienza e il 'cosa farebbe lei', cioè ciò che hai chiesto...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

*Alce*

Io non credo ai matrimoni bianchi!!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2009)

*alisea*



alisea ha detto:


> In fondo forse hai ragione Bruja, non lo posso controllare da quel punto di vista, o forse sono un pò gelosa....no, invidiosa è la parola giusta. Vorrei dargli io quello che cerca fuori, ma non ci riesco. E' più forte di me.


Ecco vedi, quello che ti serviva era ammettere che tu in questa "concessione" hai il disagio di quello che non puoi constatare e controllare.
Non c'é nulla di sbagliato o di reprensibile, ma devi darti atto che se questa sua "liberalità" la vivi non serenamente, questo fastidio si ripercuoterà giocoforza sul vostro rapporto globale.
Nulla é più forte di noi stessi, se non i limiti che ci poniamo, e se tu ami davvero quest'uomo, sono certa tu abbia testa e volontà per ovviare in qualche modo che sia un accettabile compromesso, diversamente vivi lo status quo, ma sii sempre consapevole che quando una donna ha con un uomo un rapporto biblico, anche se mercenaria, non necessariamente ha solo ed unicamente un rapporto di sesso fine a sé stesso.... Carla Corso, una nota prostituta degli anni '80, che scrisse un libro sul meretricio, diceva sempre che spesso il cliente (soprattutto se abituale) usava un quarto d'ora per la prestazione ed il resto del tempo per parlare di cosa non andava in famiglia... volevano ascolto; e parliamo di peripatetiche non di professioniste selezionate e scelte che possono essere in grado di applicare un minimo di psicologia spicciola.
Fai a te stessa la domanda "cosa posso sopportare e cosa devo chiarire perché lasituazione, sedimentando, non diventi uno spartiacque" e da quelle risposte inizia un dialogo che tenda a rendrevi profondamente complici, qualunque sia poi la decisione che ne scaturirà.
Resta fondamentale che sempre e comunque l'Io é prevalente al noi, perché il noi ci rende dipendenti mentre l'Io ci consegna a noi stessi... e se funziona l'Io, il noi diventa una passeggiata (spero tu intenda che non voglio dare lezioni di psicologia ma solo affermare la prevalenza dell'essere umano che deve star bene con sé stesso per stare bene in qualunque altro frangente).
Bruja


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Resta fondamentale che sempre e comunque l'Io é prevalente al noi, perché il noi ci rende dipendenti mentre l'Io ci consegna a noi stessi... e se funziona l'Io, il noi diventa una passeggiata




















  bello leggerti Bruja... sei mancata...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma *per me* è naturale quando si ama una persona... non capisco come si possa amare senza desiderio. Voler bene sì ma amare... comunque ognuno vive e pensa come vuole, ci mancherebbe...


 uso il tuo post, MK, per far leggere a tutti questo concetto.
Io non la penso come alisea, ma forse dovremmo cercare, per avere una discussione arricchente da tutti i versanti, di metterci nei SUOI panni....


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prima di tutto:
> Bentornata Bruja!
> 
> Poi:
> ...


 
Di costituzione, semplicemente non mi interessa più di tanto. So che è mio dovere nei suoi confronti e capisco che alcuni non riescano ad accettare che se anche non lo facciamo nella nostra vita c'è amore e rispetto.....ma vi assicuro, c'è amore e rispetto, complicità e sincerità.


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> te l'ho già chiesto una volt e non mi hai risposto: secondo te allora o si tromba o non esiste spazio per l'amore?


Se fosse così sarebbe davvero triste. L'amore non passa solo per il sesso. Anche, ma non solo.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Se fosse così sarebbe davvero triste. L'amore non passa solo per il sesso. Anche, ma non solo.


Scusa Alisea ma per il tuo compagno sì...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Prima di tutto:
> Bentornata Bruja!
> 
> Poi:
> ...


 grazie, alce, hai focalizzato l'attenzione su due punti determinanti!!!!
inannzitutto il disagio di alisea secondo me non nasce dal presente dei tradimenti, ma dal timore che possa scaturirne altro... complicità, una cena, una chiacchierata.... un'intesa mentale. Questo per lei sarebbe tradimento. Ho detto altrove che quando ero col mio amante i momenti più intensi ed estraniante erano quando condividevamo delle cose quotidiane come lavarci i denti a lavandini vicini, il contatto fisico e le chaicchiere in generale durante una cena, fare colazione insieme... il sesso per una donna non è un tradimento a sè stante, ma la quotidianità rubata, l'intimità...lo sono imprescindibilmente. 
Il secondo punto è: se alisea fosse venuta qui dicendo che per un problema fisico/sanitario non poteva fare sesso, come avremmo reagito? Cosa le avremmo detto?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Io non credo ai matrimoni bianchi!!!!


 e se lei fosse stata afflitta da un male che le impediva i rapporti?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Scusa Alisea ma per il tuo compagno sì...


Infatti ho detto ANCHE. Anche ma non solo.


----------



## Old blondie (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> blondie, viviamo insieme da quasi 11 anni ma è solo negli ultimi due anni circa che ha rinunciato ad accendere in me una passione che non c'è. Quando ho detto evita di andarsene mi sono espressa male, so per certo che non resta solo perchè gli ho....diciamo...."dato il permesso" di andare con le escort, ma mi ama, mi ama davvero. Le necessità fisiche però rimangono. E' per questo che sono qui. Nè per morale, nè per litigare. Per capire se è giusto o no.


Dipende da te e da lui. E' difficile valutare da fuori perchè, per esempio, per me il sesso è una componente importante in una relazione  e sono convinta che contribuisca a legare due persone. Non riesco a mettermi nei tuoi panni.
Mi rendo conto che la tua è una domanda più che lecita perchè la vostra relazione non ha esempi comuni.
nelle relazioni in genere ci sono delle regole che sono implicite a tutti. Uscire fuori dagli schemi ed essere sinceri, può essere ammirevole e può dimostrare una complicità molto forte (chi va a dire con sincerità alla propria moglie che ha tanta voglia di farsi "un giro" con la collega?) dove non vi nascondete nulla. D'altra parte è un terreno inesplorato. Non si sa cosa questo comporti, non si hanno esempi concreti di amici che vivono relazioni così "aperte" e quindi ci si chiede: è giusto o è una pazzia?
Uscire fuori dai confini tracciati e noti fa sempre un po' paura...


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco vedi, quello che ti serviva era ammettere che tu in questa "concessione" hai il disagio di quello che non puoi constatare e controllare.
> Non c'é nulla di sbagliato o di reprensibile, ma devi darti atto che *se questa sua "liberalità" la vivi non serenamente, questo fastidio si ripercuoterà giocoforza sul vostro rapporto globale.*
> Nulla é più forte di noi stessi, se non i limiti che ci poniamo, e se tu ami davvero quest'uomo, sono certa tu abbia testa e volontà per ovviare in qualche modo che sia un accettabile compromesso, diversamente vivi lo status quo, ma sii sempre consapevole che quando una donna ha con un uomo un rapporto biblico, anche se mercenaria, non necessariamente ha solo ed unicamente un rapporto di sesso fine a sé stesso.... Carla Corso, una nota prostituta degli anni '80, che scrisse un libro sul meretricio, diceva sempre che spesso il cliente (soprattutto se abituale) usava un quarto d'ora per la prestazione ed il resto del tempo per parlare di cosa non andava in famiglia... volevano ascolto; e parliamo di peripatetiche non di professioniste selezionate e scelte che possono essere in grado di applicare un minimo di psicologia spicciola.
> Fai a te stessa la domanda "cosa posso sopportare e cosa devo chiarire perché lasituazione, sedimentando, non diventi uno spartiacque" e da quelle risposte inizia un dialogo che tenda a rendrevi profondamente complici, qualunque sia poi la decisione che ne scaturirà.
> ...


bellissimo post!!!
Ho sottolineato un punto finora trascurato: alisea è qui perchè così bne non si sente verso questa cosa. Ma questo suo viverla con ansia non può non ripercuotersi sul rapporto!! Anche se lei accetta razionalmente che ci siano altre donne, non si sente tranquilla psicologicamente e sentimentalmente. Questo può creare problemi. Rancore, per dirne una... che pagari sembra immotivato e vi allontana...


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie, alce, hai focalizzato l'attenzione su due punti determinanti!!!!
> inannzitutto il disagio di alisea secondo me non nasce dal presente dei tradimenti, ma dal timore che possa scaturirne altro... complicità, una cena, una chiacchierata.... un'intesa mentale. Questo per lei sarebbe tradimento. Ho detto altrove che quando ero col mio amante i momenti più intensi ed estraniante erano quando condividevamo delle cose quotidiane come lavarci i denti a lavandini vicini, il contatto fisico e le chaicchiere in generale durante una cena, fare colazione insieme... il sesso per una donna non è un tradimento a sè stante, ma la quotidianità rubata, l'intimità...lo sono imprescindibilmente.
> Il secondo punto è: se alisea fosse venuta qui dicendo che per un problema fisico/sanitario non poteva fare sesso, come avremmo reagito? Cosa le avremmo detto?


 
Proprio così Grande.


----------



## Old blondie (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie, alce, hai focalizzato l'attenzione su due punti determinanti!!!!
> inannzitutto il disagio di alisea secondo me non nasce dal presente dei tradimenti, ma dal timore che possa scaturirne altro... complicità*, una cena, una chiacchierata.... un'intesa mentale*. Questo per lei sarebbe tradimento. Ho detto altrove che quando ero col mio amante i momenti più intensi ed estraniante erano quando condividevamo delle cose quotidiane come lavarci i denti a lavandini vicini, il contatto fisico e le chaicchiere in generale durante una cena, fare colazione insieme... il sesso per una donna non è un tradimento a sè stante, ma la quotidianità rubata, l'intimità...lo sono imprescindibilmente.
> Il secondo punto è: se alisea fosse venuta qui dicendo che per un problema fisico/sanitario non poteva fare sesso, come avremmo reagito? Cosa le avremmo detto?


D'accordissimo.
Il sesso con donne diverse da una parte rassicura che è solo "ginnastica"...ma anche secondo me...il timore è sempre lì in agguato...

o almeno, per me lo sarebbe, perchè come ho scritto,sono convinta che il sesso contribuisca a legare due persone e se a una cena ci si trova davanti una donna che prende anche di testa e poi a letto è fantastica....mah...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Di costituzione, semplicemente non mi interessa più di tanto. So che è mio dovere nei suoi confronti e capisco che alcuni non riescano ad accettare che se anche non lo facciamo nella nostra vita c'è amore e rispetto.....ma vi assicuro, *c'è amore e rispetto, complicità e sincerità*.


Se c'è tutto questo, e sei sicura che sia reciproco, hai tutto quello che veramente serve per amarsi sul serio, per rappresentare davvero una coppia. Le necessità di tuo marito sono insite nella natura di qualsiasi essere umano, chi più chi meno, e non vale la pena che per una consuetudine culturale tu debba pensare di buttare al macero ciò che davvero conta.
La monogamia ha una natura culturale e biologica, ma la vera parte umana che ci contraddistingue per fortuna non è necessariamente ad essa vincolata. Lo so, parlo da uomo, perchè uomo sono, forse questo discorso dovrebbe fartelo una donna, ma comunque l'esempio di quei miei conoscenti è reale, ed io so bene quanta serenità hanno dentro entrambi.
Se hai la fortuna di vivere un rapporto che va al di là degli istinti sei la persona più fortunata del mondo (lo sfortunato, per assurdo, è tuo marito)


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... quando una donna ha con un uomo un rapporto biblico, anche se mercenaria, non necessariamente ha solo ed unicamente un rapporto di sesso fine a sé stesso.... Carla Corso, una nota prostituta degli anni '80, che scrisse un libro sul meretricio, diceva sempre che spesso il cliente (soprattutto se abituale) usava un quarto d'ora per la prestazione ed il resto del tempo per parlare di cosa non andava in famiglia... volevano ascolto; e parliamo di peripatetiche non di professioniste selezionate e scelte che possono essere in grado di applicare un minimo di psicologia spicciola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tre passaggi bellissimi Bruja, sono senza parole. Saranno parole sulle quali rifletterò a fondo.
Grazie.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Il sesso con donne diverse da una parte rassicura che è solo "ginnastica"...ma anche secondo me...il timore è sempre lì in agguato...
> 
> o almeno, per me lo sarebbe, perchè come ho scritto,sono convinta che il sesso contribuisca a legare due persone e se a una cena ci si trova davanti una donna che prende anche di testa e poi a letto è fantastica....mah...


Quello fa parte della vita di tutti i giorni. Lui contatta tante donne per quello, altri lo fanno per lavoro, il rischio di incontrare un'affinità elettiva è sempre presente, ma se alla base uno vive un rapporto umanamente davvero solido, io non avrei alcun timore in più.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> D'accordissimo.
> Il sesso con donne diverse da una parte rassicura che è solo "ginnastica"...ma anche secondo me...il timore è sempre lì in agguato...
> 
> o almeno, per me lo sarebbe, perchè come ho scritto,sono convinta che il sesso contribuisca a legare due persone e se a una cena ci si trova davanti una donna che prende anche di testa e poi a letto è fantastica....mah...


 ricordiamo che lui non cena con loro, ci va solo a letto.
Però certo,... due parole le scambieranno... bisogna vedere quanto lui è logorroico.... e quanto non riesca a scindere il sesso da una complicità anche emotiva (non amore, ma bisogno di condividere altro prima, durante e dopo il sesso.... tipo due chiacchiere e una sigaretta)


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello fa parte della vita di tutti i giorni. Lui contatta tante donne per quello, altri lo fanno per lavoro, il rischio di incontrare *un'affinità elettiva* è sempre presente, ma se alla base uno vive un rapporto umanamente davvero solido, io non avrei alcun timore in più.


 OT l'avete letto il libro?!!?!?
Io non me l'aspettavo che.,... finisse così male!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se lei fosse stata afflitta da un male che le impediva i rapporti?


è un caso estremo questo...

lei parla di volersi sentire apprezzata come altro...perchè non come anche altro!!!!

Perchè limitare la cosa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja, il tuo apporto a questo forum è sempre preziosissimo. Grazie


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> è un caso estremo questo...
> 
> lei parla di volersi sentire apprezzata come altro...perchè non come anche altro!!!!
> 
> Perchè limitare la cosa?


 perchè lei è un caso estremo.
non è una malattia a bloccarla ma una scelta e un sentire che ha maturato in 20-25anni di maturità sessuale, non un paio d'ore. 
Lei 'giustifica' il fatto che razionalmente accetta il tradimento come un volersi sentire apprezzata per la cucina e l'intelligenza piuttosto che per il sesso.
Noi diciamo: io voglio essere apprezzata per tutte queste cose. 
Per capirla dobbiamo uscire dal nostro sentire e dal nostro contesto, altrimenti è inutile essere qui a parlare con lei!! 
Ti giro la domanda: perchè deve necessariamente sentirsi apprezzata attraverso ANCHE il sesso? Perchè una donna deve essere tutto? Cuoca, donna delle pulizie, professionista, madre, moglie, santa e prostituta?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè lei è un caso estremo.
> non è una malattia a bloccarla ma una scelta e un sentire che ha maturato in 20-25anni di maturità sessuale, non un paio d'ore.
> Lei 'giustifica' il fatto che razionalmente accetta il tradimento come un volersi sentire apprezzata per la cucina e l'intelligenza piuttosto che per il sesso.
> Noi diciamo: io voglio essere apprezzata per tutte queste cose.
> ...


Come ho dimostrato prima col mio esempio, la stessa cosa vale per l'uomo.
Se non è "maschio" deve considerare forse di non valere nulla?
ricordiamoci che prima di essere uomo e donna dovremmo tentare di accettare di essere "esseri umani".


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se c'è tutto questo, e sei sicura che sia reciproco, hai tutto quello che veramente serve per amarsi sul serio, per rappresentare davvero una coppia. Le necessità di tuo marito sono insite nella natura di qualsiasi essere umano, chi più chi meno, e non vale la pena che per una consuetudine culturale tu debba pensare di buttare al macero ciò che davvero conta.
> La monogamia ha una natura culturale e biologica, ma la vera parte umana che ci contraddistingue per fortuna non è necessariamente ad essa vincolata. Lo so, parlo da uomo, perchè uomo sono, forse questo discorso dovrebbe fartelo una donna, ma comunque l'esempio di quei miei conoscenti è reale, ed io so bene quanta serenità hanno dentro entrambi.
> Se hai la fortuna di vivere un rapporto che va al di là degli istinti sei la persona più fortunata del mondo (lo sfortunato, per assurdo, è tuo marito)


 










ma perchè lo sfortunato sarebbe lui? non capisco....noi siamo in due....


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> ma perchè lo sfortunato sarebbe lui? non capisco....noi siamo in due....


 tu non hai bisognod i ALTRO fuori dalla coppia, lui sì.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> ma perchè lo sfortunato sarebbe lui? non capisco....noi siamo in due....


Per modo di dire: lui a suo modo è "schiavo" (mi si intenda) dell'istinto sessuale. Se davvero ti ama non credo che a parte che fisicamente, la cosa lo appaghi più di tanto, o che non gli faccia sentire di farti un torto.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè lei è un caso estremo.
> non è una malattia a bloccarla ma una scelta e un sentire che ha maturato in 20-25anni di maturità sessuale, non un paio d'ore.
> Lei 'giustifica' il fatto che razionalmente accetta il tradimento come un volersi sentire apprezzata per la cucina e l'intelligenza piuttosto che per il sesso.
> Noi diciamo: io voglio essere apprezzata per tutte queste cose.
> ...


Posso rispondere per me....perchè per sentirmi donna completa...io vorrei essere tutte queste cose, per me e poi anche per mio marito!!!!

Ti giro un'altra domanda:

E se suo marito la pensasse come me, Mk, Bliondie?

Se nonostante quello che le dice, il non sentirsi desiderato da lei, gli creasse un disagio, che ora colma con le escort...ma che lo porterà a testare il proprio "valore", fascino o qualsiasi altra cosa.... con un'altra donna???

E se involontariamente ne incontrasse una che lo apprezza nella sua completezza e si lasciasse coinvolgere?


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ricordiamo che lui non cena con loro, ci va solo a letto.
> Però certo,... due parole le scambieranno... bisogna vedere quanto lui è logorroico.... e quanto non riesca a scindere il sesso da una complicità anche emotiva (non amore, ma bisogno di condividere altro prima, durante e dopo il sesso.... tipo due chiacchiere e una sigaretta)


 
Esatto, non ci va a cena o a teatro. e anch'io con qualche mi ocollega prima e dopo "il lavoro" bevo un caffè con due chiacchiere e una sigaretta.
Voi no?
Volesse un'amante non andrebbe con le escort.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Posso rispondere per me....perchè per sentirmi donna completa...io vorrei essere tutte queste cose, per me e poi anche per mio marito!!!!
> 
> Ti giro un'altra domanda:
> 
> ...


 hai centrato il problema di alisea, mi sa... 
la sua ansia è: lui mi ama così come sono o se cerca altro è perchè mi vorrebbe diversa?


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Esatto, non ci va a cena o a teatro. e anch'io con qualche mi ocollega prima e dopo "il lavoro" bevo un caffè con due chiacchiere e una sigaretta.
> Voi no?
> Volesse un'amante non andrebbe con le escort.


 questo lo sai tu! il tuo compagno lo conosci tu e magari si 'giustifica' della sua ricerca esterna alla coppia andando con donen a pagamento perchè lo fa sentire meno in colpa...


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello fa parte della vita di tutti i giorni. Lui contatta tante donne per quello, altri lo fanno per lavoro, il rischio di incontrare un'affinità elettiva è sempre presente, ma se alla base uno vive un rapporto umanamente davvero solido, io non avrei alcun timore in più.


Mai come in questo posto ci sono persone che sanno bene di cosa stai parlando, vero?
Anche solo avere dei colleghi è rischioso. Allora chiudiamoci tutti in casa, o dividiamo i sessi, come nelle colonie estive di una volta.....


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Mai come in questo posto ci sono persone che sanno bene di cosa stai parlando, vero?
> Anche solo avere dei colleghi è rischioso. Allora chiudiamoci tutti in casa, o dividiamo i sessi, come nelle colonie estive di una volta.....


 in vari punti del tread hai usato il tono aggressivo di questo, a difesa del tuo uomo e delle 'vostre' posizioni attuali. 
Eppure non saresti qui se non fossi in dubbio anche tu... 
forse dovresti esplicitare queste paure. Scrivere aiuta spesso a chiarirsi le idee..


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè lei è un caso estremo.
> non è una malattia a bloccarla ma una scelta e un sentire che ha maturato in 20-25anni di maturità sessuale, non un paio d'ore.
> Lei 'giustifica' il fatto che razionalmente accetta il tradimento come un volersi sentire apprezzata per la cucina e l'intelligenza piuttosto che per il sesso.
> Noi diciamo: io voglio essere apprezzata per tutte queste cose.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Mai come in questo posto ci sono persone che sanno bene di cosa stai parlando, vero?
> Anche solo avere dei colleghi è rischioso. Allora chiudiamoci tutti in casa, o dividiamo i sessi, come nelle colonie estive di una volta.....


Le nostre amiche non credono nella tua possibile serenità, quindi continuano a fare ipotesi catastrofiche. 
Io ci voglio credere.
Sta a te sapere se ci hai "mentito", nascosto magari qualcosa o no.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema di alisea, mi sa...
> la sua ansia è: lui mi ama così come sono o se cerca altro è perchè mi vorrebbe diversa?


Per questo ho puntualizzato (puntualizzazione che lei non ha voluto vedere)...che quello che per lei non è mancanza di rispetto....

perchè non vuole cambiare o, neanche da quel punto di vista, andare incontro al marito, per me(come per altri) sarebbe una grossa mancanza di rispetto!!!!

Io credo, che al momento lui riesca a tamponare con le escort, perchè magari innamorato di lei, ma non posso credere...che il comportamento di Alisea, non generi o abbia generato in lui, un'insicurezza enorme...un uomo, difficilmente credo capisca il perchè viene rifiutato!!!!!

Non so, fino a quando si reggerà in equilibrio la situazione!!!!


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tu non hai bisognod i ALTRO fuori dalla coppia, lui sì.


vero. soddisfazioni economiche a parte.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

E aggiungo, l'atto sessuale non è solo uno sfogo...quanto meno...lo è espletato, in questo caso, con un'escort....

Ma credo che prima o poi il marito vorrà anche lui sentirsi desiderato fisicamente, cosa che andando con una prostituta non avviene...

è questo che intendevo, quando dico che chi và con le prostitute per me è sfigato....perchè sà che quella donna, non è andata con lui perchè affascinata, dal suo aspetto, dalla sua mente o dalla persona in sè...ma lo fà solo per soldi!!!!!


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per modo di dire: lui a suo modo è "schiavo" (mi si intenda) dell'istinto sessuale. Se davvero ti ama non credo che a parte che fisicamente, la cosa lo appaghi più di tanto, o che non gli faccia sentire di farti un torto.


se fosse così, non dico che non lo avrebbe fatto ma sicuramente non me l'avrebbe detto.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le nostre amiche non credono nella tua possibile serenità, quindi continuano a fare ipotesi catastrofiche.
> Io ci voglio credere.
> Sta a te sapere se ci hai "mentito", nascosto magari qualcosa o no.


Alce, non avrebbe scritto, non si sarebbe nemmeno posta la domanda se così fosse!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> se fosse così, non dico che non lo avrebbe fatto ma sicuramente non me l'avrebbe detto.


 forse ti chiede di fermarlo, ci hai pensato?
prima ti diceva cosa faceva ma lasciava che tu non ci credessi, poi ti ha portata a crederci... forse spera in una tua 'azione' ?
tu lo conosci....


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Alce, non avrebbe scritto, non si sarebbe nemmeno posta la domanda se così fosse!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema di alisea, mi sa...
> *la sua ansia è: lui mi ama così come sono o se cerca altro è perchè mi vorrebbe diversa*?


 mi quoto, vorrei che leggessi bene questo, alisea, e ne parlassi.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse ti chiede di fermarlo, ci hai pensato?
> prima ti diceva cosa faceva ma lasciava che tu non ci credessi, poi ti ha portata a crederci... forse spera in una tua 'azione' ?
> tu lo conosci....


Non è improbabile, forse la vuole scuotere, forse per lui la situazione è diventata insostenibile, forse ha paura che le escort non bastino più!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
> Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (*ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado*) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
> ...


Ci sono anche gli Escort.....magari l'esperienza potrebbe essere illuminante sia per te che....per lui


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Febbraio 2009)

cmq se il tuo uomo va a escort significa che il denaro abbonda da voi


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> E aggiungo, l'atto sessuale non è solo uno sfogo...quanto meno...lo è espletato, in questo caso, con un'escort....
> 
> *Ma credo che prima o poi il marito vorrà anche lui sentirsi desiderato fisicamente, cosa che andando con una prostituta non avviene...*
> 
> è questo che intendevo, quando dico che chi và con le prostitute per me è sfigato....perchè sà che quella donna, non è andata con lui perchè affascinata, dal suo aspetto, dalla sua mente o dalla persona in sè...ma lo fà solo per soldi!!!!!


credo sia esattamente questo il nocciolo del problema!
alla lunga accettare la ginnastica esterna è solo un comprendere che hai una lacuna, e lasciare che in qualche modo lui la risolva da solo.

Fare l'amore con l'uomo che ami non può essere soppiantato con una perfetta torta alla crema! Un bel rapporto intimo è composto da una moltitudine di emozioni sensoriali che voi non avete e in un rapporto di coppia sono importanti, molto. E' questo il vero problema, non il numero di penetrazioni extra.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq se il tuo uomo va a escort significa che il denaro abbonda da voi


 questa informazione aggiunge valore alla discussione?


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse ti chiede di fermarlo, ci hai pensato?
> prima ti diceva cosa faceva ma lasciava che tu non ci credessi, poi ti ha portata a crederci... forse spera in una tua 'azione' ?
> tu lo conosci....


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> hai centrato il problema di alisea, mi sa...
> la sua ansia è: lui mi ama così come sono o se cerca altro è perchè mi vorrebbe diversa?





Grande82 ha detto:


> forse ti chiede di fermarlo, ci hai pensato?
> prima ti diceva cosa faceva ma lasciava che tu non ci credessi, poi ti ha portata a crederci... forse spera in una tua 'azione' ?
> tu lo conosci....


Ci rifletterò Grande, e ne parlerò anche con lui. Grazie, mi sei stata molto d'aiuto e tra tutti quella che ha cercato di più di mettersi nella mia ottica.
Buon week end.


----------



## Old Alexantro (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questa informazione aggiunge valore alla discussione?


 valore economico


----------



## Old alisea (6 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> credo sia esattamente questo il nocciolo del problema!
> alla lunga accettare la ginnastica esterna è solo un comprendere che hai una lacuna, e lasciare che in qualche modo lui la risolva da solo.
> 
> Fare l'amore con l'uomo che ami non può essere soppiantato con una perfetta torta alla crema! Un bel rapporto intimo è composto da una moltitudine di emozioni sensoriali che voi non avete e in un rapporto di coppia sono importanti, molto. E' questo il vero problema, non il numero di penetrazioni extra.


Le abbiamo Matilde, poche ma le abbiamo. Forse, è vero, non quante ne vorrebbe lui, ma chi può stabilire le quantità normali di rapporti per rispettare i canoni dei rapporti? (scusate di nuovo i giochi di parole)

Ed è comunque vero che lo sto lasciando solo in questo.....e forse non è giusto.

Devo andare, buon week end a tutti. 
E grazie a tutti


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Le abbiamo Matilde, poche ma le abbiamo. Forse, è vero, non quante ne vorrebbe lui, ma chi può stabilire le quantità normali di rapporti per rispettare i canoni dei rapporti? (scusate di nuovo i giochi di parole)
> 
> Ed è comunque vero che lo sto lasciando solo in questo.....e forse non è giusto.
> 
> ...


nessuno
è molto soggettivo
ma soggettivo per la coppia, voi vi state rendendo accondiscendenti l'uno con l'altro dei difetti personali, è molto bello: ma potrbbe significare invece un non affrontare problemi, un rapporto senza crescita.

Buon week a te!


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2009)

*alisea*



matilde ha detto:


> credo sia esattamente questo il nocciolo del problema!
> alla lunga accettare la ginnastica esterna è solo un comprendere che hai una lacuna, e lasciare che in qualche modo lui la risolva da solo.
> 
> Fare l'amore con l'uomo che ami non può essere soppiantato con una perfetta torta alla crema! Un bel rapporto intimo è composto da una moltitudine di emozioni sensoriali che voi non avete e in un rapporto di coppia sono importanti, molto. E' questo il vero problema, non il numero di penetrazioni extra.


La domanda di Matilde é puntuale... forse sei tu che non trovando altra soluzione accetti di "consegnarlo" alla sua unica soluzione, fare sesso svincolante con donne prezzolate. Nella fisicità, qualunque cosa se ne dica, esistono miriadi di sensazioni, pulsioni, istinti che solo un rapporto d'amore condiviso riesce ad esplicitare, e dico condiviso perché perfino se solo uno dei due ama, il rapporto é imperfetto e la fusione non é assoluta.
Ecco questo é un lato che puoi analizzare, posto che, come ti ha chiesto qualcuno, bisognerebbe anche capire cosa sarebbe successo se tu non fosssi stata in grado "fisicamente di avere rapporti", mentre per quel che dici, sei solo poco assidua. 
Vorrei aggiungere che qualunque donna, al di là del mestiere che professa resta una donna e, in fondo, bisognerebbe prendere le distanze dall'idea della professionista border line o dalla persona svilita dal mestiere, vedere oltre e valutare che tolto il possibile, l'improbabile può accadere. Non credo che l'andare con una donna per sesso, anche a pagamento, escluda che ci possano essere altri coinvolgimenti... e non voglio addentrarmi sul fatto che una professionista, sul come si soddisfa un uomo orizzontale ne deve sapere parecchio.... e qui cade l'argomento di Alce:

"Quello fa parte della vita di tutti i giorni. Lui contatta tante donne per quello, altri lo fanno per lavoro, il rischio di incontrare un'affinità elettiva è sempre presente, ma se alla base uno vive un rapporto umanamente davvero solido, io non avrei alcun timore in più." Dici bene ma un rapporto é solido se una persona non si fa le domande e non ha i dubbi che ha alisea.... quindi il rischio di affinità o di complicità lei lo sente, o perlomeno sente che lei é "fuori" da quei momenti e da "quella" complicità.

Alisea ha un solo vero nemico, l'essersi consegnata all'affidabilità totale concessa al suo compagno, il quale ne ha fatto esattamente l'uso a cui era stato abilitato; ora lei si rende conto che quella concessione la vive come esclusione e non come condivisione. 
Lui ha pedestremente risolto in proprio (il più antico del mondo) la larghezza d'azione concessagli. Lei sperava che usasse questa facoltà con parsimonia e quasi sentendosi in colpa, mentre la soluzione era a monte, nel condividere, almeno parzialmente le esigenze di lui...o nel condividere altre soluzioni che non sta a me esternare perché attengono alla sfera intima della coppia.
Bruja 

__________________


----------



## Old matilde (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> La domanda di Matilde é puntuale... forse sei tu che non trovando altra soluzione accetti di "consegnarlo" alla sua unica soluzione, fare sesso svincolante con donne prezzolate. Nella fisicità, qualunque cosa se ne dica, esistono miriadi di sensazioni, pulsioni, istinti che solo un rapporto d'amore condiviso riesce ad esplicitare, e dico condiviso perché perfino se solo uno dei due ama, il rapporto é imperfetto e la fusione non é assoluta.
> Ecco questo é un lato che puoi analizzare, posto che, come ti ha chiesto qualcuno, bisognerebbe anche capire cosa sarebbe successo se tu non fosssi stata in grado "fisicamente di avere rapporti", mentre per quel che dici, sei solo poco assidua.
> Vorrei aggiungere che qualunque donna, al di là del mestiere che professa resta una donna e, in fondo, bisognerebbe prendere le distanze dall'idea della professionista border line o dalla persona svilita dal mestiere, vedere oltre e valutare che tolto il possibile, l'improbabile può accadere. Non credo che l'andare con una donna per sesso, anche a pagamento, escluda che ci possano essere altri coinvolgimenti... e non voglio addentrarmi sul fatto che una professionista, sul come si soddisfa un uomo orizzontale ne deve sapere parecchio.... e qui cade l'argomento di Alce:
> 
> ...


Ciao,
felice di rileggerti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sottolineo il rosso per domandarmi/vi:
non è forse questo uno dei "dolori" di un tradimento?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
> Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
> ...




Io non sopporterei, ma credo tu abbia già deciso, no?

E' comunque è infedeltà anche ECONOMICA (potrebbe usare i suoi soldi per portarti in vacanza, quelle signorine costano!). Ed è infedeltà anche TUA: se il sesso non ti piace, potresti pero' cercare di venirgli incontro!


----------



## Kid (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> Il mio uomo, senza ipocrisie, mi ha "confessato" di andare con le escort.
> Premetto che me l'ha sempre detto, ma io pensavo lo dicesse così, per scherzare, per tenermi sulla corda, invece.....invece lo fa davvero.
> Preciso che non sto parlando di donne di strada, ma di persone incontrate in locali di lusso e con le quali gli incontri si svolgono in alberghi a 5 stelle.
> Lui si giustifca dicendo che tra noi il sesso non è il massimo (ed è vero, a me piace poco e lo facciamo di rado) e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita.
> ...


Ho letto e riletto tutti i post e... scusami Alisea, ma io non credo alla tua storia. Sono pronto a chiederti scusa qualora riuscissi a dimostrarmi che ciò che dici è vero, ma ora come ora credo tu ti stia prendendo gioco di noi. Non posso credere che una persona si domandi se sia giusto accettare che il suo partner vada a mignotte una o due volte al mese e oltretutto mi domandi cosa centra l'orgoglio... scusatemi, io mi rifiuto di crederci.


----------



## MK (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nella fisicità, qualunque cosa se ne dica, esistono miriadi di sensazioni, pulsioni, istinti *che solo un rapporto d'amore condiviso riesce ad esplicitare, e dico condiviso perché perfino se solo uno dei due ama, il rapporto é imperfetto e la fusione non é assoluta*.
> 
> Alisea ha un solo vero nemico, *l'essersi consegnata all'affidabilità totale concessa al suo compagno, il quale ne ha fatto esattamente l'uso a cui era stato abilitato; ora lei si rende conto che quella concessione la vive come esclusione e non come condivisione. *
> Lui ha pedestremente risolto in proprio (il più antico del mondo) la larghezza d'azione concessagli. Lei sperava che usasse questa facoltà con parsimonia e quasi sentendosi in colpa, mentre la soluzione era a monte, nel condividere, almeno parzialmente le esigenze di lui...o nel condividere altre soluzioni che non sta a me esternare perché attengono alla sfera intima della coppia.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto tutti i post e... scusami Alisea, ma io non credo alla tua storia. Sono pronto a chiederti scusa qualora riuscissi a dimostrarmi che ciò che dici è vero, ma ora come ora credo tu ti stia prendendo gioco di noi. Non posso credere che una persona si domandi se sia giusto accettare che il suo partner vada a mignotte una o due volte al mese e oltretutto mi domandi cosa centra l'orgoglio... scusatemi, io mi rifiuto di crederci.
















sarò cattiva ma sono i miei stessi identici pensieri


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarò cattiva ma sono i miei stessi identici pensieri



Visto che sei prona, mi raccoglieresti l'accendino?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

si..perchè poi se avesse l'amante glielo direbbe...


quell' " io so cucinare e fare tante altre cose per gli altri" mi ha messo una tristezza addosso..che ...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

> ) *e che facendo così riesce ad evitare di andarsene*, anche perchè mi vuole bene, mi stima, sta bene con me e non rinuncerebbe mai alla nostra vita


sgomenta..


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

è una nuova tipologia di uomo... 
...c'è sempre da imparare ...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è una nuova tipologia di uomo...
> ...c'è sempre da imparare ...



Cazzi!
A me sembra roba vecchia.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi!
> A me sembra roba vecchia.


 
ah, pure...

allora è la fine.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah, pure...
> 
> allora è la fine.


Dai cosa ti sembra nuovo di quella tipologia?

L'uomo che si fa i cazzi suoi? La donna che lava i calzini? Le escort (palato fino)? Il fatto che glielo abbia detto... vedrai se a lei non frega quasi un cioppo del sesso...


----------



## tatitati (6 Febbraio 2009)

traducimi cioppo letti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè facciamo passare la valutazione del nostro corpo per il suo apprezzamento e il sesso come segno di quell'apprezzamento.
> Ci vendiamo un pò anche noi.
> Concediamo il sesso (che *ci piace ma non è il fulcro per una donna*) in cambio del sapere che lui lo vuole fare con noi e solo con noi.
> Per me alisea sta oltre. Però questo oltre è terra oscura e ancora da capirci se è buona o male...








  ah sì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sapevo che avrei generato questo tipo di commenti.
> purtroppo mi è difficile essere più chiara.
> Il sesso ci piace (almeno a me, poi dipende) ma oggettivamente *lo faremmo così tanto col nostro uomo se non anche perchè sappiamo che a lui piace e gli piaciamo noi e con noi vuole farlo*?
> Non so se sono stata più chiara.... temo di no.








Mi lasci perplessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da tempo sono presenza silenziosa, ma stante che in questo periodo il resto dello staff é molto impegnato e che per un caso particolare ci può stare un intervento mirato, mi permetto di commentare il tuo post, trattandolo a monte della discussione, e solo sul tuo concetto d'entrata.
> La tua relazione sembra andare sui binari della reciproca liberalità e concessione, perché voi siete il noi unicum e tutto quello che sta fuori é sempre e comunque estraneo e ininfluente nella coppia! Questo vale sempre se TU e LUI siete davvero complici quanto sostieni sempre che, questa complicità denunciata, non abbia invece qualche falla.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la maggioranza delle donne ha un marito che fa quello che fa il tuo.
> Lui ( il tuo ) te lo ha detto,
> le altre ( le mogli della maggioranza degli uomini ) o non lo sa, e vive in una favola, o non lo vuole sapere, e si convince di aver trovato " l'eccezione ". Ma di casi fuori dalla " norma " ce ne sono davvero pochi.
> 
> ...


 Se Alisea non è un tuo clone è la tua anima gemella!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> In fondo forse hai ragione Bruja, non lo posso controllare da quel punto di vista, o forse sono un pò gelosa....no, invidiosa è la parola giusta. *Vorrei *dargli io quello che cerca fuori, ma *non ci riesco*. E' più forte di me.


Forse il problema è questo.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai cosa ti sembra nuovo di quella tipologia?
> 
> L'uomo che si fa i cazzi suoi? La donna che lava i calzini? Le escort (palato fino)? Il fatto che glielo abbia detto... vedrai se a lei non frega quasi un cioppo del sesso...


che tristezza madonna.

io rimango della mia opinione: ognuno ha quel che si merita.

Una donna o un uomo  che accetta certe cose vuol dire che è convinta  di meritare altro e non lo dico con cattiveria ma con estrema desolazione.


----------



## Old Becco (8 Febbraio 2009)

Ho letto in questo 3d che per le donne il sesso non sempre è importantissimo mentre per gli uomini invece è una esigenza inderogabile. Io francamente non sono tanto d'accordo. Anche se ho 52 anni e in teoria dovrei avere una vita sessuale ancora abbastanza attiva, non sento questa esigenza come impellente. Ammetto che per la maggior parte degli uomini ci sia questa pulsione, ma secondo me c'è dell'esagerazione e dell'esibizionismo in quei maschi che non possono farlo meno di una volta al giorno.....
E per restare in tema, sono convinto che fra escort e prostitute in estrema sintesi non ci sia nessuna differenza. Loro lo fanno per soldi e chi ci và in fondo è un puttaniere.
Becco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè facciamo passare la valutazione del nostro corpo per il suo apprezzamento e il sesso come segno di quell'apprezzamento.
> Ci vendiamo un pò anche noi.
> Concediamo il sesso (che ci paice ma non è il fulcro per una donna) in cambio del sapere che lui lo vuole fare con noi e solo con noi.
> Per me alisea sta oltre. Però questo oltre è terra oscura e ancora da capirci se è buona o male...





Grande82 ha detto:


> sapevo che avrei generato questo tipo di commenti.
> purtroppo mi è difficile essere più chiara.
> Il sesso ci piace (almeno a me, poi dipende) *ma oggettivamente lo faremmo così tanto col nostro uomo se non anche perchè sappiamo che a lui piace e gli piaciamo noi e con noi vuole farlo? *
> Non so se sono stata più chiara.... temo di no.
























   (ci vuole proprio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   
mi hai fatto venire la pelle d'oca con quel "condediamo il sesso", come se lo facessimo per dovere o per fare un favore.
faccio sesso perché mi piace fare sesso, lo faccio con un determinato uomo perché mi piace quell'uomo e mi piace farlo con lui e non ho quindi bisogno d'andare a cercare altro; dò per scontato che per lui valga la stessa cosa. non faccio una graduatoria del piacere; per me è tanto importante il suo quanto il mio e non mi pongo altre domande. 

questa non l'ho proprio capita... per cercare di capirla la capovolgo. se sapessimo che a lui non piace e non gli piaciamo noi o preferirebbe farlo con un'altra, lo faremmo di meno?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   davanti a una simile consapevolezza, non vedrei ragione per farci nè tanto, nè poco sesso....


----------



## Old oscar (8 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> (ci vuole proprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse  il limite è proprio il dare per scontato qualche cosa, dare per scontato i pensieri di una persona che non sono io.

E se a lui piace fare sesso con più di una donna ?
perchè una lo fa in una maniera e l'altra in una modalità diversa ma che rientra anche nei sui gusti ?


----------



## Old oscar (8 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Ho letto in questo 3d che per le donne il sesso non sempre è importantissimo mentre per gli uomini invece è una esigenza inderogabile. Io francamente non sono tanto d'accordo. Anche se ho 52 anni e in teoria dovrei avere una vita sessuale ancora abbastanza attiva, non sento questa esigenza come impellente. Ammetto che per la maggior parte degli uomini ci sia questa pulsione, ma secondo me c'è dell'esagerazione e dell'esibizionismo in quei maschi che non possono farlo meno di una volta al giorno.....
> E per restare in tema, sono convinto che fra escort e prostitute in estrema sintesi non ci sia nessuna differenza. Loro lo fanno per soldi e chi ci và in fondo è un puttaniere.
> Becco


è un aggettivo denigratorio o semplicemente un aggettivo ?


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho letto e riletto tutti i post e... scusami Alisea, ma io non credo alla tua storia. Sono pronto a chiederti scusa qualora riuscissi a dimostrarmi che ciò che dici è vero, ma ora come ora credo tu *ti stia prendendo gioco di noi.* Non posso credere che una persona si domandi se sia giusto accettare che il suo partner vada a mignotte una o due volte al mese e oltretutto mi domandi cosa centra l'orgoglio... scusatemi, io mi rifiuto di crederci.






























...è stato ciò che ho pensato anch'io...


----------



## Old Becco (8 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> puttaniere è un aggettivo denigratorio o semplicemente un aggettivo ?


 
Faccia lei!
Becco


----------



## Iago (8 Febbraio 2009)

...ma poi...non è più "sociale" andare con quelle da 30€?
se vendono il loro corpo è più probabile che sia  dettato da un'esigenza economica...almeno fai del bene...


----------



## Old oscar (8 Febbraio 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> Faccia lei!
> Becco


considerado il punto esclamativo, si direbbe, denigratorio.

io non ci vedo nulla di denigratorio, anche se non faccio uso dei servigi di escort e simili. 
Nella cultura tailandese, per esempio, è considerato più che normale e non disonorevole servirsi di professioniste del sesso, come non lo era da noi, in italia, prima della legge Merlin

eh si, i pensieri ed i valori delle persone cambiano in funzione del tempo e della longitudine terreste......


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> considerado il punto esclamativo, si direbbe, denigratorio.
> 
> *io non ci vedo nulla di denigratorio, anche se non faccio uso dei servigi di escort e simili. *
> Nella cultura tailandese, per esempio, è considerato più che normale e non disonorevole servirsi di professioniste del sesso, come non lo era da noi, in italia, prima della legge Merlin
> ...


la precisazione dà un valore aggiunto al tuo pensiero?
come mai consideri necessario precisarlo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> forse  il limite è proprio il dare per scontato qualche cosa, dare per scontato i pensieri di una persona che non sono io.
> 
> E se a lui piace fare sesso con più di una donna ?
> perchè una lo fa in una maniera e l'altra in una modalità diversa ma che rientra anche nei sui gusti ?



può succedere benissimo. succede spesso. il mio dare per scontato non è un atto di presunzione, ma semplicemente il vivere un rapporto senza paranoie e senza seghe mentali che trovo oltremodo malsane e di sicuro non "mi concedo" sessualmente sperando di tenerlo lontano dalle altre, se vorrà tradirmi, lo farà comunque. 
anche gli uomini fann sesso in maniera diversa, e personalmente reputo l'aspetto sessuale di un rapporto piuttosto importante, non so se riuscirei a stare con una persona con cui non mi trovo bene anche sotto questo aspetto. quindi, dato che non mi reputo una santa nè tanto meno una persona fuori dal comune nel non andare a cercare altro se quello che ho mi rende felice,  e dato che sono di conseguenza sicura di non essere l'unica a viverla così, non vedo ragione per dare quasi per scontato che chi mi sta accanto non rientri tra queste. se e quando dovessi dare una musata sulla verità, che è diversa da come pensavo, allora cambierei atteggiamento (e lo manderei a cagare).


----------



## Bruja (8 Febbraio 2009)

*il vero problema...*

Quando una persona concede qualcosa ma la vive come una privazione, inutile farsi domande, lei vorrebbe che lui non avesse bisogno di queste "uscite extra" ma si rende conto che senza non potrebbe avere la storia che sta tenendo in piedi grazie a queste "escort".
Di più, credo che se fossero delle semplici professioniste non creerebbero l'ansia che creano queste fuoriclasse delle prestazioni... a quel livello, lo ripeto, bisogna essere belle, affascinanti, accattivanti e sessualmente "scafate", insomma senza tabù... e quasi sempre non della categoria di chi ha subito coercizioni; quelle lo fanno con convinzione ed intenzione.
La nostra amica pretende da sé stessa l'impossibile.... sarebbe tutto accettabile e passabile se ritenesse lui un buon compagno, un ottimo partito, un egregio bancomat, un divertente partner e, all'occasione, lo ricambiasse della stessa "moneta esistenziale".... ma con convinzione.  
Allora sarebbe lui forse a porsi delle domande, ma così..... tant'é, lei vive male e non ha alternative visti gli accordi reciproci a cui lei ovviamente non attinge!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la precisazione dà un valore aggiunto al tuo pensiero?
> come mai consideri necessario precisarlo?


non credo che un mio pensiero necessiti di valore aggiunto, no ne vedo il bisogno, nel bene e nel male.

non è una precisazione, è una considerazione.

Carissima....................come mai queste tue domande ?


----------



## Old oscar (9 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> può succedere benissimo. succede spesso. il mio dare per scontato non è un atto di presunzione, ma semplicemente il vivere un rapporto senza paranoie e senza seghe mentali che trovo oltremodo malsane e di sicuro non "mi concedo" sessualmente sperando di tenerlo lontano dalle altre, se vorrà tradirmi, lo farà comunque.
> anche gli uomini fann sesso in maniera diversa, e personalmente reputo l'aspetto sessuale di un rapporto piuttosto importante, non so se riuscirei a stare con una persona con cui non mi trovo bene anche sotto questo aspetto. quindi, dato che non mi reputo una santa nè tanto meno una persona fuori dal comune nel non andare a cercare altro se quello che ho mi rende felice, e dato che sono di conseguenza sicura di non essere l'unica a viverla così, non vedo ragione per dare quasi per scontato che chi mi sta accanto non rientri tra queste. se e quando dovessi dare una musata sulla verità, che è diversa da come pensavo, allora cambierei atteggiamento (e lo manderei a cagare).[/quote]
> 
> vedo che hai aggiunto un " quasi "..........
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

oscar la prossima volta usa un altro colore...i hai fatto venire mal di testa


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2009)

*oscar*

L'amore ha una sua cifra esclusiva che nella moderazione é solo amore e nell'eccesso é possesso... ma praticando amicizie, conoscenze, persone in genere quanti "amori" si incontrano e su quante relazioni di possesso si inciampa? Chi ama in modo non possessivmo presuppone il "possesso" di una sufficiente se non notevole autostima....
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oscar la prossima volta usa un altro colore...i hai fatto venire mal di testa


 e se per esempio la smettessimo con questa menata dei colori? 
Rosso ti amo, verde ci spero, giallo mi dispero....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (9 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se per esempio la smettessimo con questa menata dei colori?
> Rosso ti amo, verde ci spero, giallo mi dispero....


e il nero?


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e il nero?


 disgrazia!?!?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> angelodelmale ha detto:
> 
> 
> > può succedere benissimo. succede spesso. il mio dare per scontato non è un atto di presunzione, ma semplicemente il vivere un rapporto senza paranoie e senza seghe mentali che trovo oltremodo malsane e di sicuro non "mi concedo" sessualmente sperando di tenerlo lontano dalle altre, se vorrà tradirmi, lo farà comunque.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se per esempio la smettessimo con questa menata dei colori?
> Rosso ti amo, verde ci spero, giallo mi dispero....








concordo.


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2009)

*???*



Grande82 ha detto:


> disgrazia!?!?!?


Perché, é un colore così "elegante" e dona perfino in risolutive "gramaglie"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (9 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> le escort sono le prostitute di alto bordo, quelle di lusso per intenderci. Gli incontri sono casuali, in certi locali o in certi alberghi. Anche se secondo me possono diventare combinati.
> Che il sesso tra noi non va è storia antica, come dici tu, e per me è sempre stato così, anche col mio uomo precedente.
> Lui mi dà tutto quello che voglio e tutto quello di cui ho bisogno, però anche a qualcun'altra dà qualcosa, anche se lui lo paragona a due ore di palestra....


 
Siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Non vi lasciate. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Perchè interrompere un sodalizio così comodo per entrambi?
Lui non ama te, tu non ami lui...Amen.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Non vi lasciate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti!! non c'è differenza fra i due tipi di rapporti


----------



## Old oscar (9 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oscar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ehm oscar, tesoro... non ho aggiunto nessun quasi. quello che ho scritto nel post precedente, col penultimo lo confermavo. non cambio idea perché qualcuno dice la sua...
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (9 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se per esempio la smettessimo con questa menata dei colori?
> Rosso ti amo, verde ci spero, giallo mi dispero....


 e se per esempio la smettessimo con questa menata del nero ? 

rigoroso e serio, troppo serio, in un universo che è così ridicolo ?







PS : lo so leggere il giallo fa venir male agli occhi, l'ho messo apposta 
sul finale.


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2009)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma infatti!! non c'è differenza fra i due tipi di rapporti


Una c'é, lei comunque vive male questa realtà, lui no!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una c'é, lei comunque vive male questa realtà, lui no!!!!!!
> Bruja


chettelodicoaffà!!


----------



## Old alisea (13 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Siete fatti l'uno per l'altra. Non vi lasciate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu che ne sai? Ci conosci? O fai la zingara con la sfera di cristallo?
O ancora.......sei invidiosa????


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai? Ci conosci? O fai la zingara con la sfera di cristallo?
> O ancora.......sei invidiosa????


----------



## Old alisea (13 Febbraio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando una persona concede qualcosa ma la vive come una privazione, inutile farsi domande, lei vorrebbe che lui non avesse bisogno di queste "uscite extra" ma si rende conto che senza non potrebbe avere la storia che sta tenendo in piedi grazie a queste "escort".
> 
> IO NON STO TENEDO IN PIEDI LA MIA STORIA GRAZIE A LORO!! MA FIGURATI!!
> 
> ...


STAI ANDANDO FUORI STRADA, NON E' PER NIENTE COSI'.
E A QUESTO PUNTO MI SEMBRA CHE NON ABBIATE CAPITO NIENTE.


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> STAI ANDANDO FUORI STRADA, NON E' PER NIENTE COSI'.
> E A QUESTO PUNTO MI SEMBRA CHE NON ABBIATE CAPITO NIENTE.


magari ci puoi spiegare meglio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non hai ancora detto cosa ti turba veramente.

Perchè parli di invidia?


----------



## Grande82 (13 Febbraio 2009)

ALisea, ci diamo una calmata?
Questo non è un ring ma una pubblica piazza.
E se non hai l'energia di ascoltare anche le critiche duramente espresse forse non sei così sicura di te, no?
Dai, su!
Dicci piuttosto in questi giorni se hai parlato col tuo compagno e dove siete giunti....


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

scusate ma parlo da mascietto .... 

ed un escort per il lavoro che fa, prende in considerazione un aventuale rapporto più profondo che non prestazione soldi ? 

direi che forse in un film, aimè la realtà e ben diversa


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> scusate ma parlo da mascietto ....
> 
> ed un escort per il lavoro che fa, prende in considerazione un aventuale rapporto più profondo che non prestazione soldi ?
> 
> direi che forse in un film, aimè la realtà e ben diversa


credo proprio di no, se non altro nelle intenzioni... poi la vita, si sa, può sempre stupire...


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

si,si...certo, siamo sempre noi quelli che nn capiscono!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> scusate ma parlo da mascietto ....
> 
> ed un escort per il lavoro che fa, prende in considerazione un aventuale rapporto più profondo che non prestazione soldi ?
> 
> direi che forse in un film, aimè la realtà e ben diversa


Zyppino, anch'io direi di NO....ma siamo esseri umani e nn sai che tipo di situazione si può venire a creare...

In fondo, il fatto di considerarla _una che viene solo per sesso_, abbassa le difese...e nn si sa mai da una confidenza cosa può scaturire!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Oggi parlando con una collega ho riscontrato per l'ennesima volta qualcosa che sento spesso da amiche donne: quando una donna comincia ad allontanarsi da un uomo - anche se ANCORA non lo tradisce - lo fa astenendosi dal sesso.

Sesso è piacere, ma è anche comunicazione, e accettazione.

Un sacco di donne mi dicono (a me pero' personalmente non è capitato, forse per quello sono riuscita a ricucire la frattura matrimoniale...) "Erano già mesi/anni che NON SOPPORTAVO NEMMENO PIU' CHE MI TOCCASSE"....

Penso in rapporti di una certa durata questo ruolo del sesso non possa essere sottaciuto.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (13 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi parlando con una collega ho riscontrato per l'ennesima volta qualcosa che sento spesso da amiche donne: *quando una donna comincia ad allontanarsi da un uomo - anche se ANCORA non lo tradisce - lo fa astenendosi dal sesso.*
> 
> Sesso è piacere, ma è anche comunicazione, e accettazione.
> 
> ...


 
Pochi sono in grado di confermare la cosa quanto lo possa fare il sottoscritto.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Febbraio 2009)

E' riportato in moltissimi libri, ma soprattutto lo sento da moltissime donne. Una specie di disgusto virulento per QUELL'UOMO che hanno per marito...


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' riportato in moltissimi libri, ma soprattutto lo sento da moltissime donne. Una specie di disgusto virulento per QUELL'UOMO che hanno per marito...


A me nn succedeva col sesso ma con i baci...

nel senso: riuscivo a fare sesso, magari nn con lo slancio o con la frequenza con cui lo si faceva nel momento in cui il rapporto andava bene, ma nn riuscivo più a baciarlo, baci stampo erano ok, ma un bacio più profondo, cominciava già a darmi la nausea!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Parli del fidanzato storico o del Marpy?


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Parli del fidanzato storico o del Marpy?


Il primo fidanzato storico, nonostante ce la mettessi tutta per mandare avanti la nostra storia....
e un pò anche il secondo fidanzato...quello delle corna!


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

ma certo infatti il problema era quello .... 

se non baci è già tutto detto .... per me è essenziale, quando questo non c'è oppure è poco sentito quasi di circostanza, e tutto già scritto

peccato fossi talmente preso dai miei vizietti del cazzo da passarc i sopra

il sesso si fa cmq ed in vario modo senza particolari difficoltà o minor gusto, il bacio invece parla chiaro 

aimè


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Zyppino, anch'io direi di NO....ma siamo esseri umani e nn sai che tipo di situazione si può venire a creare...
> 
> In fondo, il fatto di considerarla _una che viene solo per sesso_, abbassa le difese...e nn si sa mai da una confidenza cosa può scaturire!!!!


 
mah ! l'uomo è un pollo altamente condizionabile ed il fatto che faccia confidenze ad una che sta lavorando, ergo .... vuole i soldi per ciò che fà, può anche raccontargli la peggior tragedia che non la smuove 

secondo me è quasi impossibile, poi nulla è certo


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma certo infatti il problema era quello ....
> 
> se non baci è già tutto detto .... per me è essenziale, quando questo non c'è oppure è poco sentito quasi di circostanza, e tutto già scritto
> 
> ...


è vero!!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> è vero!!!!


 
zio can ! che pirla ..... ed io che inconsciamente li cercavo, e li volevo 

ora è tutto così chiaro che anche leggendo mi chiedo dove mi trovassi, e quanto nascondessi a me stesso con quel che facevo

e poi c'è bacio e bacio .... ma un bel bacio dregala emozioni incredibili , durevoli ... vai a dormire ed ancora ci pensi .....


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> mah ! l'uomo è un pollo altamente condizionabile ed il fatto che faccia confidenze ad una che sta lavorando, ergo .... vuole i soldi per ciò che fà, può anche raccontargli la peggior tragedia che non la smuove
> 
> secondo me è quasi impossibile, poi nulla è certo



però, ammessa l'improbabilità della escort...

quest'uomo, avrà modo ed occasione di incontrare altra gente, e so che spesso è difficile...ma nn escluderei la probabilità che conosca qualcun'altra....

Io penso che il comportamento di alisea sia rischioso e ingeneri inoltre una grossa insoddisfazione in un uomo...

così come, sarei insoddisfatta e nn mi sentirei donna se mi vedessi continuamente rifiutata da mio marito!!!

è assurdo che a quest'uomo nn sia venuto il dubbio che sua moglie, stia con lui solo pe i soldi!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> zio can ! che pirla ..... ed io che inconsciamente li cercavo, e li volevo
> 
> ora è tutto così chiaro che anche leggendo mi chiedo dove mi trovassi, e quanto nascondessi a me stesso con quel che facevo
> 
> e poi c'è bacio e bacio .... ma un bel bacio dregala emozioni incredibili , durevoli ... vai a dormire ed ancora ci pensi .....


Io lo amavo, mi sembrava assurdo buttare al vento una storia dopo tutto quello che era successo e quello che ci aveva unito, dopo i sacrifici....ma il mio corpo nn reagiva, o almeno reagiva diversamente!!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

Confù ha detto:


> Io lo amavo, mi sembrava assurdo buttare al vento una storia dopo tutto quello che era successo e quello che ci aveva unito, dopo i sacrifici....ma il mio corpo nn reagiva, o almeno reagiva diversamente!!!!


 
quindi era una forzatura Confu ! 

li la differenza tra l'amare ancora e il tentar d'amare


----------



## brugola (13 Febbraio 2009)

che storia!
però non sono convinta di quello che dite.
anzi, ci devo proprio pensare.
per me sarebbe intollerabile ma capisco che siamo tutti diversi e che il legame tra un uomo e una donna non sia solo sesso


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

certo sarà così brugoletta, ma l'intimità a parole non la crei ... appunto la crei quando queste non ci sono

perchè le parole sarebbero un limite nell'esprimere determinate emozioni, quindi parlano le sensazioni e le emozioni gli sguardi, l'intensità con cui tutto accade


----------



## brugola (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> certo sarà così brugoletta, ma l'intimità a parole non la crei ... appunto la crei quando queste non ci sono, appunto perchè sarebbero un limite nell'esprimere determinate emozioni


a parole non crei intimità??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








basta uno sguardo per creare intimità..figurati con le parole cosa puoi fare


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a parole non crei intimità??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
infatti con uno sguardo la crei, con le parole altre un certo limite non vai, parli con gli occhi con il corpo


----------



## brugola (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> infatti con uno sguardo la crei, con le parole altre un certo limite non vai, parli con gli occhi con il corpo


 
certo due corpi possono parlarsi anche senza fare necessariamente l'amore


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

non volevo dire quello, secondo me ha i suoi limiti il parlare


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> certo sarà così brugoletta, ma l'intimità a parole non la crei ... appunto la crei quando queste non ci sono
> 
> perchè le parole sarebbero un limite nell'esprimere determinate emozioni, quindi parlano le sensazioni e le emozioni gli sguardi, l'intensità con cui tutto accade


la trovo una verità assoluta, bravo zyp.
nel bene o nel male, bacio forzato o passionale.

nella mia testa scindo la parte razionale che è costruita di parole, di chiarimenti e di pensieri


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

bello questo canale dei baci


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

stranamente alisea è sparita....


----------



## Old Zyp (13 Febbraio 2009)

si matilde, proprio così .... anche se solo scriverne sul web, mi ha scatenato bei ricordi e fortissime emozini

appunto i baci, l'essenza dell'intimo per me

la dice lunga il fatto che non regalassi altrettanti baci quando ho tradito


----------



## brugola (13 Febbraio 2009)

si ma non mi pare che abbia scritto che tra loro non si baciano...


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

i baci.. belli !!
bellissima invenzione


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si matilde, proprio così .... anche se solo scriverne sul web, mi ha scatenato bei ricordi e fortissime emozini
> 
> appunto i baci, l'essenza dell'intimo per me
> 
> la dice lunga il fatto che non regalassi altrettanti baci quando ho tradito


pensando ai baci negli alti e bassi della mia storia

ci sono delle volte in cui hanno davvero parlato, un bacio bello come quello di affetto cambia la forma degli occhi, o da un bacio a sorpresa aprire una porta che avevi chiuso sbattendo, oppure da un bacio di fretta senti quella piccola scossa che te lo fà prolungare come preludio di passione, anche se non ci si spinge oltre. Non voglio parlare dei baci infastiditi.. solo di quelli che aprono una comunicazione unica


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

tatina ha detto:


> i baci.. belli !!
> bellissima invenzione


----------



## tatitati (13 Febbraio 2009)

grazie ricambio


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2009)

alisea ha detto:


> STAI ANDANDO FUORI STRADA, NON E' PER NIENTE COSI'.
> E A QUESTO PUNTO MI SEMBRA CHE NON ABBIATE CAPITO NIENTE.


prova a spiegarti meglio ,magari


scusa 
ho letto che è stato scritto e riscritto.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oggi parlando con una collega ho riscontrato per l'ennesima volta qualcosa che sento spesso da amiche donne: *quando una donna comincia ad allontanarsi da un uomo - anche se ANCORA non lo tradisce - lo fa astenendosi dal sesso.*
> 
> Sesso è piacere, ma è anche comunicazione, e accettazione.
> 
> ...


Concordo totalmente.


----------

